# URGENT PLEASE READ - Horse Neglect Stamford, Lincs.



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

There are two horses very close by to my house in Stamford, Linconshire, that are in a severely emaciated condition.  I found them on Sunday, and immediately phoned the RSPCA cruelty line, but as yet nothing has been done (I phoned again today, but got no further with them)

The local police do not want to know - they have told me to badger the RSPCA

I have taken photos of them - please see for yourself here:

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9030.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9039.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9034.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9028.jpg



As far as i can tell (i have had a quick scout around the field they are in) they have no access to food, clean water, or any shelter.  They are outdoors and exposed with no horse rugs.  They hoofs are nasty and cracked, and one of them is missing most of its teeth.  I tried feeding it some carrots, but pieces of carrot were falling it out of its mouth into the dirt, which he still desperately attempted to eat.

I know virtually nothing about horses and horse welfare, but it is clear they are not healthy.  

My thoughts posting on here was either some advice, or perhaps some other caring people to contact the RSPCA and badger them into doing something.  

Thanks for reading.

Andy


----------



## welshied (2 September 2009)

hi they are really in a desperate state some of the worst i have seen if you go on the world horse welfare website there will be a number on there they are the best people to phone


----------



## Burnttoast (2 September 2009)

World Horse Welfare Norfolk branch number is 01953 498682. Phone them asap. Thanks for taking the trouble to do something in this case, they look dreadful.


----------



## Ani (2 September 2009)

Andy2481, Good for you, keep calling the RSPCA, they do take a bit of time to take action as they have to try and find who owns them serve them and get the police presence to rescue them, but they will. just keep calling them and get anyone else local to call tehm too. the more peopel that call the better.


----------



## cbmcts (2 September 2009)

http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/contact

Try WHW, they tend to be better than the RSPCA.

TBH, RSPCA should be dealing with this - no water fgs to say nothing about their body condition!


----------



## jewel (2 September 2009)

whw as other has said,how about emailing those pics to them.


----------



## HayleyandBob (2 September 2009)

It would be best to  go to world horse welfare instead, rspca are to busy pestering the likes of me, who has 3 perfectly healthy horses when they should be spending their time and money on animals like those you have found. 
Poor horses, well done for spotting them, hopefully things can be sorted out 
X


----------



## Gooby (2 September 2009)

WHW as others have suggested. Well done for taking the time to care about these poor horses and get them some help!


----------



## Puppy (2 September 2009)

Oh my goodness!! How is that chestnut still alive?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Well done for being so pro-active. Yet another case of the RSPCA doing sweet FA! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





As posted above the WHW is a brilliant organisation, who should be far more helpful in saving those poor horses. 


If at all possible, please keep us updated. xx


----------



## Dottie (2 September 2009)

I agree with the others, World Horse Welfare would be the better people to call.

Thank you so much for taking the time to care for these horses. 

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## TGM (2 September 2009)

Bl**dy hell - I'm surprised that chestnut horse is still alive it is so emaciated. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I would definitely email the photos to both the RSPCA and World Horse Welfare (formerly ILPH) so that they can see just how serious the situation is, and then back it up with a phone call to both.  (Trouble is that some people exaggerate when reporting neglected horses but a photo leaves no doubt about the animals' condition).  Those horses need help immediately.


----------



## Zebedee (2 September 2009)

Heres the link to the BHS welfare dept.
http://www.bhs.org.uk/Horse_Care/BHS_Welfare/Reporting_a_concern/Reporting_a_welfare_concern.aspx

Also try getting your local newspaper / radio to contact the RSPCA on your behalf - that often works wonders.

Welcome to HHO &amp; you have my upmost admiration for your efforts to help these horses.


----------



## zeuscleoharmony (2 September 2009)

I am sure you are dealing with their immediate needs such as water and perhaps hay.  If you would like a donation for some hay or anything I am happy to help.  In this event, please pm me.  It can't be much but I am sure will help in the interim.

I fear the chestnut will be on the floor shortly - truly shocking pictures.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## welshied (2 September 2009)

i would also suggest that you email those pictures to WHW so they get an idea about how urgent the case is. 
Please let us know how you get on if at all possible


----------



## floradora09 (2 September 2009)

Oh my, they look terrible! Good for you to take all this time over these poor animals and go to all that effort, when you're not even into horses! The world could do with more people like you. Good luck, maybe in the meantime offer them a bucket or two of water? Let us know xxx


----------



## x_carmen2808_x (2 September 2009)

This is a terrible state of neglect. As others have suggested, contact the world horse welfare, i'm sure they'd do something about the situation


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (2 September 2009)

phone all your local vets and ask them to report them. send photos etc. keep on phoning rspca, ilph, whw, local animal sancturies. phone the local papers. contact the nearby businesses, the land ownwer the council, just keep rattling all the cages and someone should sort this out.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (2 September 2009)

OMG that is absolutely shocking.  How can they have got into this condition and no-ones noticed.

thank goodness you are acting on their behalf but I don't hold much hope for any of them.

definately phone email (preferably) local papers and as others have mentioned ILPH WHW and demand to know what the hell the RSPCA are doing.


----------



## somethingorother (2 September 2009)

I know they need feeding, but i wouldn't give a lot for one because they won't be used it it from the looks of them and for another the rspca sometimes seem to stoop to ridiculous pettiness if the animals have food and water (although i've not seen horses in this state which are still alive before). Definately give WHW a ring, they check things out pretty quickly. Other charities seem reluctant to get involved if the rspca are already 'dealing' with it. I would also second the papers route and telling them about how useless the rspca are being. Ring WHW now- they will answer or reply to a message asap.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

andy, can I suggest you change your post heading to include your location, there well be someone on here that can come and give you more immediate help and people often spot their locations, I have posted about it on other areas of the forum as there are people who don't come into NL much but maybe able to help you.


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

Hi

thanks for all of your replies

I have emailed both the RSPCA and the World Horse Welfare with the pictures.  The WHW helpline closed at 6.30pm, so I have left a message and get my partner to givce them another ring and chase it up first thing tomorrow morning.

In the meantime - are there things I should / shouldnt be doing? Are apples and carrots dangerous to a delicate/emaciated horse's constitution?  I won't be able to get my hands on any hay certainly for the next day or so, but water i can and will do.

The local newspaper is a good idea, they might even publish the photo's for more publicity

I will keep you posted, if i find anything else out about their condition and future.

(I didn't mention that there is a small dapple-grey pony in the same field as these two, not seen in the photos - who looks to be in a good condition - quite fat and sprightly - who certainly seems to be the alpha male of the three ... 

... and to add insult to injury, there is a tiny Falabella (or so my girlfriend tells me) in the adjoining field (I thought it was a goat from a distance!) - with a big pile of apples right next to the gate where the other horses are kept - literally 2 feet from their noses.  I was going to move most of the apples to give to the starved ones but is acidic fruit a good idea?)

Thanks

Andy


----------



## gails (2 September 2009)

I nearly wrote that it is all too easy to point the finger, as some of you have seen the pitucre of my boy, however, my boy is much fatter now, and hopefully able to go through another winter.

This poor boy stands little to no chance now.  He is far too gone now.

Unless he get some stabling or at least shelter and rugs he will not see the end of october, TOPS.

Keep at them, well done for saying something, The WHW is the best bet, or the ILPH, my experience of the RSPCA is do not bother, they more than often do not,  only my opinion and not the views of this forum .


----------



## Burnttoast (2 September 2009)

Just to say, if you haven't already found this, the welfare line for the WHW is 08000 480180 - probably quicker than the other number.

Water would be my most urgent concern for them, if there's none at all available. I guess the chestnut, the thinnest one, is the one without teeth and therefore can't manage the grass that's actually in the field. Poor bloody things.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

definitely sort water

don't move the apples to the starved ones they probably won't do them any good. starved horses like that need careful managment. am not sure what to suggest food wise, I would hang on and sort water not sure what others think?


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

OMG that is shocking, poor poor horses.
Please keep trying and well done for taking the time to post and ask for help. Lets hope somone will take action.
Please keep us posted
Debs x


----------



## somethingorother (2 September 2009)

I wouldn't give apples or carrots as they have a lot of sugar and these guys might not be able to handle it. Diarrhea could be pretty detrimental the them. Do you know of any local yards or farms? I'm sure if you told them and/or showed them the horses there would be someone willing to donate or sell you some hay. A small bale would only be a couple of pounds any way. 

From the sounds of the one with no teeth maybe these are an elderly herd, but they should never ever have been left to get into this state. Hope someone saves them in time.

Just as a guide i rang WHW about some tethered youngsters who had plenty of grass and nice big bellies but no water, they said someone would be out within 2 days, so they should be able to get someone out within the next day or 2.


----------



## Cuffey (2 September 2009)

Andy have PMd you BHS contacts for South Lincs


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

Oh my god! I winced as I looked at those photos  
	
	
		
		
	


	












Well done for spotting them and doing something about it


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2009)

Hi Andy,
Well done for noticing and doing something about it, those horses definitely owe you one.
As others have said the WHW will be the best ones to help you out and hopefully will be with you tomorrow, they will then do the most appropriate thing regarding feeding.

In the interim, if you are able to make sure they have water that is the most important thing.

Feed wise I would hold off on the apples/carrots. The best thing for them would probably be high fibre horse nuts well soaked in water to make a mash, this will be easier for them to eat and digest - however too late in the day now so I would wait for WHW advise in the morning unless there is a local HHO'er who might be able to contact you and help tonight.


----------



## Burnttoast (2 September 2009)

If the chestnut does have hardly any teeth then I can't imagine that there's much that could be done foodwise for him without his being taken into professional care - there is some grass there, after all, and presumably hay will be even more difficult for him to eat. Hopefully WHW will do something asap.


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Wish i was closer hope you get the help they need.


----------



## TGM (2 September 2009)

I have emailed this thread to RSPCA Lincoln and asked them to go and investigate tomorrow without fail.  I will do the same with WHW.


----------



## 1CTrenowath (2 September 2009)

Andy , can you give exact location or directions?  Burghley Horse trials start tomorrow  and I could give full details to BHS or WHW at their stand?  Would need to know by 8am.


----------



## snaffle (2 September 2009)

Stamford is close to Burghley - WHW and BHS prob RSPCA will all have stands there this w/end so should be no excuse for any of them to attend promptly.


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

About the grass - i dont know if there are certain grasses that horses do /do not eat, but there is plenty of stuff that isnt grassy grass (sorry, i dont know how to describe it!)  The very long, thick brackish grass is plentiful - but all the other grass seems to have been eaten down as far as it can go, millimietres from the soil.

The irony is that it is Burghley Horse trials this week end, which is about 5 minutes away from these horses.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

Hi Andy, I'm quite close to you (corby area) if that's of any use? 

I know Kerilli (SP?) is that kind of area, as is slinky unicorn, both of whom would probably be better equipped to help out. 

The nearest vets I know of is Oakham Vets, which isnt that far, tel : 01572 722647 they're equine specialists and may be of more use in getting emergency help.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

I would also contact Bransby - they are based near Lincoln and maybe able to help with local police etc.

http://www.bransbyhorses.co.uk/


I hope you are able to get some help for these horses - please keep us updated. I am not far from Stamford - so please let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

Are they in stamford town andy?


----------



## Gonetofrance (2 September 2009)

Horrendous, WHW, asap. 

I have emailed our contact there. 

Is there any way you could send the location to us by emil, nd I'll fw'd that on too?

admin@equinerescuefrance.org


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

I'm now worried as it's raining quite hard. Is anyone able to get over with a couple of rugs??


----------



## welshied (2 September 2009)

I was just wondering whether there are any people on here that may beable to help tonight that are in that area and give them some hay and rugs etc and if someone could ring the charity in lincolshire now


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

OK - details on their whereabouts:

These horses are situtated on Cherry Holt Lane - the postcode of which is PE9 2EQ. It is a dead-end road, with a power station at the end of the road on the right hand side.  Opposite this, is the field where the Fallabella is, and the field beyond that is where these horses are. (You have to walk through the first field to get to them)  They cant really be seen from the road, but fortunately it is a public right of way with a stile at both gates.

You know you are in the right place if you see signs saying "Rat poison laid in field - no dogs allowed" (which seems really odd anyway....) 

Thanks to all that have replied, and all advice given.  Hopefully this will encourage somebody to do something.  I will keep you posted if I find anything else out.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

I havent any rugs that would fit, but can certainally help with reports if I have the directions for where they are.


----------



## savannahmelody (2 September 2009)

If they were anywhere near me I would definately offer to help tonight even if it is just to go and make sure they have some water as mentioned before I think feeding now should be under specialist advice,unfortunately no where near me.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Those photo's are Shocking, Poor ponies!

Well done Andy for trying to help these poor creatures, I really hope the help hasn't come to late.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

I'll try Bransby - I have two of their horses on loan so have a couple of numbers not on the website.


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2009)

Surely someone local can help? Andy, if no one comes forward in the next hour PM me and I'll drive up from Berkshire with rugs, hay for the one with teeth, and nuts for the one without


----------



## gails (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
About the grass - i dont know if there are certain grasses that horses do /do not eat, but there is plenty of stuff that isnt grassy grass (sorry, i dont know how to describe it!)  The very long, thick brackish grass is plentiful - but all the other grass seems to have been eaten down as far as it can go, millimietres from the soil.

The irony is that it is Burghley Horse trials this week end, which is about 5 minutes away from these horses. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You would think so, wouldnt you.  Have done this before and it is attended mostly by volunteers, andI was told they would report on MONDAY !!!!!!!!!!! as there was nothing they could do.  Fair enough but is it not about time they found away to pass along the message


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Right i have left messages for Bransby and will email them with the pictures and addresse tc if that is ok with andy? I'm not entirely sure but I think they will have to get the police to help them but they will know what to do as sadly they see it far to often.

Andy - I know Stamford but can't think where this is - can you give me more details??


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

Ring the Lincoln RSPCA 24 hour cruelty helpline, the number is 0300 1234 999


----------



## MandyMoo (2 September 2009)

that is terrible 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 those horse are in major need of immediate attention - those poor animals 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good on you for trying to do something about it.

as others have said, keep pestering rspca, and also contact whw, send photos in and get others to call aswell....those horse need immediate help xx


----------



## Cyrus (2 September 2009)

Poor bloody horses, well done for trying to help them Andy please please keep us updated


----------



## Burnttoast (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Andy - I know Stamford but can't think where this is - can you give me more details?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Slinkyunicorn - put the postcode into multimap. It's on the south-east edge of the town just north of the river. I don't know Stamford at all but hope that makes sense!


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Good on you Ben_and_jerrys , i was going to post the same thing , although i would have an awful lot further to go but i wont sleep tonight thinking about the rain lashing those bones and the rumbling tums


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

PM me for my telephone number - i am happy to do anything i can tonight.   including on showing anybody where they are, even though it is dark and raining 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   I wouldn't want to be out there without a coat, but they dont have much choice!


- knew the situation was serious, but didnt quite realise from what people have said that it was THAT bad....


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

okay, the rspca atended these horses last month. The words were 'the horses are okay, the old one is eating and they're still standing, they're okay'. 

The area's vet just told me this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





personally, I'm horrified...


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 September 2009)

Hi Andy

Thank you for caring those poor ponies daughter is in tears and i am not far behind her.

Really dont like the sound of "rat poison" really hope there isnt any on the land which has been eaten by the ponies.

If i can help in anyway, including making a donation to vet call out (if they are seen by a vet stand a chance of getting other agencies involved quicker) please just ask.


----------



## somethingorother (2 September 2009)

I wouldn't call the RSPCA for anything tbh, too many horror stories which you just don't hear from other reputable animal charities. Hope someone can get there tonight, and hopefully by the looks of them these lot are tough old things and will hang on a bit longer.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

Andy, see my post. Oakham vets have just told me they attended the horses last month with the RSPCA. And in their opinion the horses are 'okay' and 'looked after'.


----------



## welshied (2 September 2009)

That is shocking that it typical of the rspca i am afraid son't want to know until it is too late


----------



## gails (2 September 2009)

I hope they can help.  I and my OH are good friends with them and they could not help me,, maybe it is becasue they knew I would do anything for my boy, but, it went to the final hour.

Soo good luck, I hope they can help


----------



## Gonetofrance (2 September 2009)

Location details now sent, thanks. 

If you give hay and water, please leave a note for the welfare assos telling them, as if you don't, they will be powerless to act quickly if the animals are seen to have hay and water..........


----------



## savannahmelody (2 September 2009)

Have phoned the numbers mentioned whw etc and left messages where I could I know other people have done the same so hopefully with enough people bugging them these poor horses will get the help they desperately need.
I agree that someone should try and get tonight to check on them but also feel the need to mention,and please dont take offence Andy,that you should take care try and go in pairs or something dont let the thought of the horses alter the fact that you may be arranging to meet a stranger in a field in the dark.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Andy, see my post. Oakham vets have just told me they attended the horses last month with the RSPCA. And in their opinion the horses are 'okay' and 'looked after'. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Charlie I assume this was the RSPCAs view not the vets view? I find it hard to believe that chestnut was ok a month ago.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Andy, see my post. Oakham vets have just told me they attended the horses last month with the RSPCA. And in their opinion the horses are 'okay' and 'looked after'. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Charlie I assume this was the RSPCAs view not the vets view? I find it hard to believe that chestnut was ok a month ago. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The on call vet didnt say if it was his opinion, and I'd hate to guess, he just said he'd attended the horses last month and 'they were okay, the old one was eating and they're thin but they're standing and looked after so they're okay'.


----------



## christi (2 September 2009)

GOOD GOD . 

is there any update on these horses ?


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

So... Oakham vets and the RSPCA saw these horses last month?  Surely they must have deteriorated rapidly in the past month, if nobody was concerned about them?  Or the vet was blind.....

honestly, i am a music teacher, and i have seen xylophones with more meat on them !!


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

Has someone called the  RSPCA 24-hour-a-day cruelty line on 0300 1234 999?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Andy - please email your pictures to Bransby their email is

mail@bransbyhorses.co.uk

I tired to attach them but failed miserably - please make sure you leave your phone number etc for them - i have left messages and emailed them with mine so am happy to help them tomorrow if you are at work etc


----------



## QUICKFIRE (2 September 2009)

Shame on the RSPCA, Email these pictures to the National Newspapers, ( to say that they are still standing and that they are OK is disgusting)


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So... Oakham vets and the RSPCA saw these horses last month?  Surely they must have deteriorated rapidly in the past month, if nobody was concerned about them?  Or the vet was blind.....

honestly, i am a music teacher, and i have seen xylophones with more meat on them !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just don't know what to make of it. I'm just stunned at the conversation i had with the vet. he did say if its been reported to the RSPCA again then he expects hell have to go out again in the next few days. I was hoping he'd know of someone who could get there tonight.


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2009)

A lot can change in a month, grass has been rubbish this summer and I could imagine the chestnut going from looking like the palomino to how it does now in a month quite easily. The Palomino looks rubbish but would be boarderline RSPCA intervention, the chestnut however will be dead before long if nothing is done (and might well be even if something is done).

Charlie, it sounds like you are local - do you have any horsey contacts in the area at all? Just to take a couple of rugs down and a bit of hay etc. I'm sure a local livery/RS would help.


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

Also the BHS emergency neglect helpline on 01926 707804 

I have emailed rspca and whw, am going to email bhs too


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

Maybe if we all ring the rspca help line number that katie posted they will have to do somthing ?????


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Has someone called the  RSPCA 24-hour-a-day cruelty line on 0300 1234 999? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think anyone really need waste their time with the RSPCA. 

I think WHW or Bransby is the best port of call. 

is anyone in touch with (I forget member's name) who used to work for Bransby?? Can anyone get a message to her? She must have contacts??


----------



## ElliePippa (2 September 2009)

Oh dear god 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I hope they make it through the wind + rain tonight 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## MrsElle (2 September 2009)

Can we not call the vet out ourselves?  I am willing to put £50 in the pot which will hopefully cover the out of hours call out fee.

I wish I had seen this post earlier, I am about an hours drive away but would have come down with a couple of rugs and some feed.

OH won't let me come down in the rain and dark


----------



## Donkeymad (2 September 2009)

QR
When I read another neglect case I expected to see photos of horses in a good OK condition, instead I was absolutely horrified at the state of them, I applaud you Andy for what you are doing, so many would look the other way. I desperately hope that WHW will get to them first thing tomorrow.
Could I just mention though that feeding them anything other than hay could be harmful.

Thank you Andy and everyone else, on behaf of these poor horses.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

I'm about 15 miles away, I'm racking my brains ATM trying to think. I don't have a car, else I'd be there like a shot with some hay. I just can't think of anyone who could help. there are no RS round here anymore.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

I'd go over myself, I'm 15 miles SE of Stamford, but don't have a car 
	
	
		
		
	


	






I asked the vet to go out and told him that in my opinion the chestnut would be dead by the time the RSPCA got there, but he wasnt interested. i guess they can't do much without RSPCA or owner's instructions.


----------



## howengold (2 September 2009)

Wow! You are all amazing!  You have restored my faith in the horse world and Andy I think you have proven people out their who don't know horses can spot a neglect case.

I live to far to be any help and can't advise anymore than that which already has been suggested.  I just felt I should tell you all what a marvellous thing you are doing to help these poor creatures xx


----------



## skye123 (2 September 2009)

That is absolultly disgraceful those poor poor horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well done Andy for doing something about it, hopefully the poor things can be helped asap


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

Andy said the WHW phone lines have closed for the night, thought it was worth a try to do anything to help these poor horses


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

I know it sounds harsh but as Gonetofrance has said if we go down with hay and water before any the authorities get there in the morning there is a chance they will think they are being 'looked'after. I will happily go first thing and sit there with hay etc waiting for someone to turn up even if it takes all day.


----------



## MissSBird (2 September 2009)

I live too far away to be of any direct assitance, but thank you so much Andy for your attention to these poor animals. It is good to know there is decency in human kind still.


----------



## somethingorother (2 September 2009)

I hope the 'involvement' of the rspca doesn't impede the intervention of another charity- one of the first things WHW asked me was had i contacted any other charities/who (when i rang about a different case- just to point out)...


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

QR. 

Is anyone in touch with Kerilli on FB or has her number?? 

There's a member called Royalpolo who is in my area, and someone called Jakesmydog (or something like that). 

Have contacted Ovidius.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

What about a rug? would that be classed as 'looked after'??


----------



## vetsbestfriend (2 September 2009)

I have just logged on and seen this post.  I am about 15 minutes away from Stamford.  I can go to my livery yard and pick up some hay (would take me about 15 minutes and another 25 minutes to then get to Stamford) but I don't have rugs that will fit them (my smallest rug is 6ft 6).  

I can help you Andy or anyone else that is plannign on going either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

slinky I think that is a good idea, tbh I am not sure anything but veterinary care is going to help the chestnut anyway. I was just concerned that these horses were not going to be inspected for days rather than tommorrow.


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

What if a note was left explaining that water and hay was brought down? 
I have e-mailed WHW, Bransby, RSPCA Lincolnshire and BHS, maybe if more people did then action might be taken quicker?
Well done to everyone who is helping 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I really hope these poor horses can be helped


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Vetsbestfriend you could well be a lifesaver tonight!  Is there any way you could meet up with _charlie_ , I think she has rugs that could be used!


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

Oh I've just thought, glenruby is a vet! Maybe she could help?


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

That's what I was thinking, a note or something. It is raining quite hard here, and temps arent that great either.


----------



## Zebedee (2 September 2009)

I'm too far away to be of any practical help, but will happily donate towards any vets fees, petrol costs or whatever if it helps get these horses some help asap.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
QR. 

Is anyone in touch with Kerilli on FB or has her number?? 

There's a member called Royalpolo who is in my area, and someone called Jakesmydog (or something like that). 

Have contacted Ovidius. 

[/ QUOTE ]

for kerilli I would post to see if someone has her contact in CR- best you do it rather than me as a 3rd party.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Can I sugges that we wait a coupkle of minutes to see what gonetofrance suggests is the best course of action? In our understandable desire to help we do not want to jepordise them by our actions - and ues rugs, hays and water may well do that if the charity/authorities concerned do not know where they have come from and as it is torrential rain here right now any notes or signs we leave will be gone in a few minutes least of all still there tomorrow.

I have PM'd Gonetofrance for advice.


----------



## spaniel (2 September 2009)

Much as I applaud everyones concern at the shocking state of these animals please be VERY careful about intervention.   

The MOST I would be doing now without the express permission of a vet would be allowing them to consume small and regular amounts of fresh water.

In cases of severe malnutrition any food going in has to be very carefully monitored or the body cannot cope and further problems arise very quickly.

Hopefully the chestnut will make it through till the morning and either Bransby or WHW will attend.  Please,  all you locals can you keep pestering and let us know what happens.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Vetsbestfriend you could well be a lifesaver tonight!  Is there any way you could meet up with _charlie_ , I think she has rugs that could be used! 

[/ QUOTE ]

The biggest I have is a 4' rug. My others are at yard, tackroom is locked, and i don't have a key.


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

I have emailed Bransby with the photos as suggested.  I have to go to work all day tomorrow, but my partner will be in all day, and she (Chloe) is more than willing to show anybody where they are, and offer any assistance.  We live about 30 seconds walk from where these horses are.

If anybody can do anything tonight, then mores the better, but tomorrow morning looks more likely.


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

ok i have just rang the rspca helpline and she assueres me she will get someone out there but obviously cant say when.
She has put it as a high priority so fingers crossed.
Debs x


----------



## saddlesore (2 September 2009)

The state of those poor horses should surely be criminal offence. Shame on the RSPCA - another job well done  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Andy and everyone who is able to help, well done for taking action. I hope this has a happy outcome.....


----------



## vetsbestfriend (2 September 2009)

I can do anything that is required, can't stand it when horses are neglected this way.  Whoever does want to go or have my join them either tonight or tomorrow, drop me a PM and then I will give my mobile number.  I am 15 mins away from Stamford from my house but my yard is 15 mins the other direction from the house so if I need to get supplies, then will obviously take me a bit longer.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

If I can be of any help, do let me know.


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Good for you vetsbestfriend so pleased to hear someone can get there tonight 
Do take care


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

have pm'd you the number of one of our members in Stamford, please give her a call and she'll do whatever is needed


----------



## Tinypony (2 September 2009)

Ring Equine Market Watch, if they are about they will answer 07870 860825
I know it's hard, but please don't hay and water the horses until you have got some advice.  I think if you do that the RSPCA may not help.  And as said above, as they are already involved other agencies may not go in.  Although... I think Redwings would.  Please try to get advice before doing anything.

Redwings:  http://www.redwings.org.uk/welfare/get-in-touch/


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

im willing to donate hay! in kent though cant someone just  take the horse? i have a stable its welcome in


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

forgot to say RSPCA wont touch animal if it has water and hay so mabey bucket and hold and hand full of hay at a time dont chuck bale in! or RSPCA will see it as horses being cared for


----------



## silvershadow81 (2 September 2009)

Sorry, havent read to the end of this post-

Just wondered if whoever spoke with the vet is able to see if the vet has the owners contact details if he went out to see them last month???

Well done Andy for spotting this and highlighting to people that can help.  xx


----------



## ibot (2 September 2009)

please keep us posted that poor chestnut....


----------



## Lollii (2 September 2009)

God! poor things, happy to help with money, hay, feed whatever? also have a stable or grazing but I am in East Sussex


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Haven't read all through the posts, the pictures were enough!  Have spoken to the relevant people regarding this and please be assured it is being dealt with by the RSPCA and other organisations.........  Well done Andy for bringing this out into the public domain......


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

seriously with the chestnut horse in that state even if it had hay and water they would confiscate it surely?

Surely that is a case of veterinary care not being given when required? It is going to need incredibly careful management. 

will be intrested to see what GTF says on this. 

BER do you know?


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

I told them that you lot were all trying to sort hay and rugs out for them tonight as they were so bad and she didnt say anything, Ive told her its live now on this forum so really you would like to hope and think that they will do somthing, wouldnt look t good if they didnt now, would it.
Debs x


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

I live about 5 miles away and will go up there tomorrow morning with hay - and am happy to be there all day in the hopes of a rescue turning up. As others have said we need to be careful about rushing in tonight. Yes its wet and miserable but it is still quite warm and no worse than it has been several times in the last week or so.

Andy - I have made a note of Chloe's number and will call her in the morning - thank you.


----------



## minigal (2 September 2009)

Horrific.  I will go and pick them up and take them somewhere safe if needed.


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

WHW emergancy line in 08000 480180


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

cant believe there is 2 horses like this on field with [erfectly good weight pony! do they walk buy 2 and just see gray makes me angry! if i was closer i would have them in my stable wrapped up chewing on hay !


----------



## SirenaXVI (2 September 2009)

Dear God!  That chestnut looks as though it could drop at any moment - echo what others have said contact WHW.


Well done you for highlighting this


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

WHOA!!!!...PLEASE, PLEASE JUST TAKE A STEP BACK HERE.


As much as these animals are in desperate need...
DO NOT RUG them up.

DO NOT interfere 
DO NOT give ANY fodder
DO NOT offer ANYTHING other than water, and then REMOVE the bucket...


the Welfare orgs CANNOT act if the above has recently been offered...BY LAW.


so pleaes...as much as it pains us all in the short term, the LONG TERM has to be looked at here...

contact WHW ...they, and they alone, are THE only decent horse welfare group in the UK...then the BHS welfare..


----------



## V1NN (2 September 2009)

Oh my god i'm amazed that poor chestnut still standing/. poor poor horses. i really hope they get the vet attention they so desperately need, i am amazed that the rspca have not done anything asap surely now with all the phone calls? well good luck i'm way up in scotland ish i could help somehow.. so glad that you guys are all doing all you can. keep us updated x


----------



## christi (2 September 2009)

i wish i was closer and could help ...... i wont sleep tonight for worrying and thinking about them ..


there must be someone on this forum that is close to where those horse are


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

I have heard from gonetofrance - as suspected we have to leave them as they are the most we can do is to offer water and take it away.

I will go down first thing tomorrow morning to do that - the rain may be a blessing as at least they may have puddles to drink from in the meantime.


----------



## savannahmelody (2 September 2009)

JMO7 is right Im afraid if they dont have water it will be fine to go and offer them some but if RSPCA turn up and these horses are rugged with fresh water and piles of hay they wont really care that it is a member on here that has done it all they will see is cared for (If emaceated) horses and will NOT do anything.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

JM, even if that chestnut horse looks like it does and if has not teeth wouldn't be able to eat hay anyway?

I don't think feeding is going to make much immediate difference, the water might and hopefully one of the rescues can get there tommorrow


----------



## somethingorother (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
WHOA!!!!...PLEASE, PLEASE JUST TAKE A STEP BACK HERE.


As much as these animals are in desperate need...
DO NOT RUG them up.

DO NOT interfere 
DO NOT give ANY fodder
DO NOT offer ANYTHING other than water, and then REMOVE the bucket...


the Welfare orgs CANNOT act if the above has recently been offered...BY LAW.


so pleaes...as much as it pains us all in the short term, the LONG TERM has to be looked at here...

contact WHW ...they, and they alone, are THE only decent horse welfare group in the UK...then the BHS welfare.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have to admit i would be worried about this too. Hopefully they will be ok until tomorrow when help should arrive.


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

unfortunately JM07 and GTF are correct, if the RSPCA see that they have food and water they cannot act under the law. I think best way forward is for everyone to harnague the RSPCA first thing in the morning


----------



## Gonetofrance (2 September 2009)

Please take note of JM07's post. 

You could take water, offer it in small amounts, but don't leave buckets. If it's raining tonight, then they may well get enough moisture short term from the grass that is there. These animals are in a severe state of malnutrition, and feeding from that condition has to be carefully done. 
Hopefully the welfare societies will act asap.


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

If there is anything I can do then please shout. I live 3hours away but am more than willing to drive up to help. I work closely with Equine Market Watch, not in the welfare bit as such but I retrain intakes for them, so please do PM me if I can be of any help

Sam xx


----------



## vetsbestfriend (2 September 2009)

O.k.  as much as it pains me I will wait until tomorrow as don't want to ruin the chances of them being taken into care by the authorities.  I will go up there first thing to see them (not offer any food though).  I will do my boys very early and get up there for 8 to check on them.


----------



## missieh (2 September 2009)

Andy - please contact your local paper first thing in the morning and get this out in the media. The response of the RSPCA is a joke and the public need to be aware of this. BADGER THEM TO GET A REPORTER OUT TO SEE THE HORSES. Unfortunately most things only get done when the press are involved. 
I am so pleased that there are people like you around.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

This is the advice I just received. 

Not to leave water buckets, not to feed them, and not to rug them. DO NOT enter the field. 

The RSPCA are aware of them (but we've found how useless they are) and I think aside from lots of phonecalls and fuss making to the relevant authorities we can do no more. 

I sincerely hope the RSPCA take action. These horses are clearly not reciving the care they need.


----------



## minigal (2 September 2009)

Sorry I should have made it clear - wouldn't go and steal them, but if they need transporting somewhere I can offer that.


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
unfortunately JM07 and GTF are correct, if the RSPCA see that they have food and water they cannot act under the law. I think best way forward is for everyone to harnague the RSPCA first thing in the morning 

[/ QUOTE ]

i usually am right..i'm not the complete twat some perceive i am, so no, not unfortunately, as i know what i'm talking about.

i have had more ponies come into my hands that look like this than many have had a curry..its nothing new to me...


----------



## suzysparkle (2 September 2009)

Oh my god!!

Agree with JM07 best not to leave any trace of help otherwise it could jeapordise things. 

Also, Andy, well done for acting however I really wouldn't post your phone number and address on a public forum. Fine to PM it but posting - anyone can see it. You don't even have to register to read posts on here. 

I really hope these Horses can be saved.


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

forget RSPCA there useless! they will try and educate owner well hello owner obviously doesn't care! try other rescues and yes get press involved!


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Guys, 

Not from anywhere nearby but I have emailed 3 reporters from the local newspaper and put a link to this thread.

Hopefully they will pick up either tonight or first thing.

Fingers x for these animals.

Well done Andy


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

OK - Chloe and I are going to go down now with some water for them (a very clean washing up bowl as we have no buckets!!) - I'll be back for an update in half an hour or so 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  - we'll bring the bowl back and leave no 'evidence'.

Any objections or suggestions ? We'll wait for 5 mins before leaving.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## lexiedhb (2 September 2009)

Hmmmmm I wonder how long they have been there........ I mean there IS grass, not a great deal mind but something, and the dun/palimino's feet dont look horrifically overgrown as you might expect them to be given the weight of it............ I wonder if they have disease......or if they have been moved on from somewhere else.... poor poor creatures, I really hope the charities pull their fingers out and do all they can  by these horses in deperate need of help......

I admire all of you close enough to physically go and help and expecially Andy who has enough common sense to help an animal in dire need............


----------



## welshied (2 September 2009)

My only suggestion is to give it to them in small quantities


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

Have spoken to Ovidious just now.......how many people can be at the site by 10am tomorrow morning?

PS JM...I've never thought you were a twat


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

you find that a offender who has RSPCA on there back will move there animals about so mabey this is case?


----------



## brighthair (2 September 2009)

poor horses - and ones that look so kind despite their condition. I am nowhere nearby to help but thank you to everyone that is doing so


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

BER - I can. Vetsbestfriend and i were going to go at 8am but I can be there at 10 if it will help.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Wish I could but I am also 3 hours drive away 
	
	
		
		
	


	





 What are you hoping to do BER?


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

They have been there at least a month. 

BER. Would if i could but I have no childcare tomorrow.


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have spoken to Ovidious just now.......how many people can be at the site by 10am tomorrow morning?

PS JM...I've never thought you were a twat 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

just pointing it out to others BER..

If i can offer B &amp; B...if and when it gets to that stage...i'm able to offer it.


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 September 2009)

OMG!!! I am truely stunned at the lack of response from the so called animal help....RSPCA....they are a total waste....I am now sitting here fretting about these poor poor horses and I truely wish that they will be ok and rescued in time...the chestnut doesn't have much time if left in that state....I am really horrified my heart goes out to these poor animals....
I really really hope it all works out.......PLEASE PLEASE keep us posted.....I am wanting morning to hurry up now.....I want to know that these horses will be OK....
Things like this just make my stomach turn and turn....

God bless those horses and hope they make it through.....

PLEASE KEEP ME INFORMED....restless night ahead now....just to know I have stables at my yard empty and rugs to fit with lots of love and fuss...yet am powerless to do anything really until charities help....

SICKENING TO SEE.......I AM HORRIFIED!!!!!!!!!
Fingers totally crossed for them
THANK YO ANDY for pointing this out...and doing something about it and that goes to everyone else too.


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Andy,

Just be careful as they may be startled by torch light as they may never have seen it.

If you manage to give them water then great but dont go in the field just incase you get hurt by startled horses!

p.s - dont let them drink to much, just a couple of slugs each!


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

If these horses do get removed, I have a spare stable for one if needed if transport can be arranged.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Samw I am also in Herefordshire and would be happy to help you if needed.


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

The idea is that if the RSPCA have not acted by now, we need a huge presence there...Michelle and I or anyone else who will...contact all relevant news agencies telling what has happened and that there will be a demo...I know it's a bit in your face but I think it's needed...hopefully will push RSPCA into acting NOW rather than when it's too late

My phone number is 07513626282....it's public knowledge anyway so no worries about posting it here


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

I think you took that [unfortunatly] in the wrong context, your reply was a bit odd


----------



## neigh1 (2 September 2009)

willing to help any that need a home for a few months while recuperation is needed  ... im in Essex .... if i can do anything please feel free to contact me


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

Personally, if the RSPCA don't arrive tomorrow I'm all for offering the owner a new home for the pair of them. I recon JM07 could strike a good deal with them. I'm sure plenty of us would add pennies to the pot... 

It's legal and TBH the owner might be glad of £200 each to get them off their hands?


----------



## scally (2 September 2009)

I am in Gedney, have loads of different size rugs if needed, cant go up there tonight myself (have a horse down with colic) but more than happy for someone to come and get some.


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

Brilliant thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would happily drive the 3hours and collect one but I have no trailer or box sadly. Am ready to take one on though and I am deadly serious, short term, long term, permanent anything to help. Wish I could offer a secure home to more than one but I just haven't the space sadly


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

same stable free


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think you took that [unfortunatly] in the wrong context, your reply was a bit odd 

[/ QUOTE ]

Over your head....no worries.


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Looked like you were looking for an argument


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

I have a trailer you can use and I would happily come with you (I can't tow though!).  I live about 3 miles from Carol from EMW!


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

EMAIL them to the rspca! they bloody well should do something, its awful, poor horses.


----------



## samstar (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Looked like you were looking for an argument 

[/ QUOTE ]

there is no need for those sort of words tonight when there is horses that need help


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Looked like you were looking for an argument 

[/ QUOTE ]

you obviously don't know HHO history...

as i said, over your head...no worries.


----------



## lexiedhb (2 September 2009)

Why is it all sorts of "newbies" pop up every time there is a neglect thread?


----------



## henryhorn (2 September 2009)

Andy well done for trying to help, I have never seen animals in such a state in my life. 
If you don't get a response quickly please pm me, the local World horse welfare Inspector for the South West are lives in our village, and I will take the pics down to him tomorrow myself.
He is usually red hot with neglect cases so I am sure he will get them sorted by informing his colleagues in your area..
Poor, poor horses, incidentally please don't go off half cock with demos etc, that is not the way to proceed, if you do the owners will likely move the horses and they won't get help...
Let WHW take over, they will impound them and give them the best care, please ignore any rescue organisations however well intentioned.


----------



## bekstheartist (2 September 2009)

Absolutely awful. I live in North Wales however I am more than happy putting some money in the pot to get these horses outta there! 

I cannot get over the RSPCA though? Why the hell aren't they doing anything?!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 September 2009)

I can't get there tomorrow, but put me down for any cash input that might be needed. Also have rugs and headcollars, etc.

Well done Andy. Thank you. Just a point, as already said by someone, ask HHO to clean your address off the thread.


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

I am in lincolnshire,

If need be, i WILL take one of these horses.  Please contact me if anything comes about this.

SamW knows me


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

I would imagine for one because usual lurkers are prompted to post something because they are too horrified.

haveago JM wasn't looking for an argument.


----------



## Amymay (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Andy well done for trying to help, I have never seen animals in such a state in my life. 
If you don't get a response quickly please pm me, the local World horse welfare Inspector for the South West are lives in our village, and I will take the pics down to him tomorrow myself.
He is usually red hot with neglect cases so I am sure he will get them sorted by informing his colleagues in your area..
Poor, poor horses, incidentally please don't go off half cock with demos etc, that is not the way to proceed, if you do the owners will likely move the horses and they won't get help...
Let WHW take over, they will impound them and give them the best care, please ignore any rescue organisations however well intentioned. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Could you not contact him tonight HH???


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Looked like you were looking for an argument 

[/ QUOTE ]

No she isn't believe me


----------



## brighthair (2 September 2009)

I don't think offering money is the right thing to do. Obviously these horses need urgent care BUT nobody knows why they are in this state. Is it someone who hasn't any money OR someone who would sell the horses for £300, and buy some more, and so the cycle repeats and nobody gets prosecuted


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Why is it all sorts of "newbies" pop up every time there is a neglect thread? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its free country, I was here before but lost my details, so resigned up, I was told about this post about someone, them horses are in a awful state, why can't new members reply?


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

That was the point i was making !
Hope the horses do get the help they need


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

I'm sure between us we can sort something if needed. I can tow but have nothing to tow with (typically).

I honestly guys am deadly serious, when these chaps get removed (tomorrow I hope) I am all ready to take one on. I am used to horses in this kind of condition and as I have said I work closely with EMW so am literally ready and waiting. I don't want to post my contact number on here but will happily PM it.


----------



## lexiedhb (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why is it all sorts of "newbies" pop up every time there is a neglect thread? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its free country, I was here before but lost my details, so resigned up, I was told about this post about someone, them horses are in a awful state, why can't new members reply? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wasnt having a go, take a chill pill... it was just an observation!
I wondered if this thread had been mention on other forums prompting a influx of newbies......


----------



## samstar (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
That was the point i was making !
Hope the horses do get the help they need 

[/ QUOTE ]

no worries 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm sure they will get the help now


----------



## Coffee_Bean (2 September 2009)

Am I the only one thats thinking it's a little odd that horses in such a poor state are in a field that isn't bare? The "rat poison has been laid here" sign is really worrying to me, if the RSPCA have seen them a month ago then they have gone downhill very rapidly. Could it be possible some idiots have put poison down and it is poisoning them? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Poor horses though


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

am very happy for new members to reply, infact that is partly why I suggested andy put a location on his post title in case non members viewing spotted it


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

just emailed a stamford newspaper mercury? so hopefully they will go down!


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Maybe they thought they could help,and only post when they think there is something worth posting on .


----------



## rema (2 September 2009)

QR.. Hey come on guys this isen't about having a slanging match this is about getting some help for these horses,i know emotions are running high but as horse lovers we should be pulling together not pulling clumps out of eachother.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

The chestnut was described by the vet as 'the old boy'. It apparently has no teeth but the vet said its eating 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

I just hope that between us, we've made enough noise to get these chaps the help they need.


----------



## Amymay (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally, if the RSPCA don't arrive tomorrow I'm all for offering the owner a new home for the pair of them. I recon JM07 could strike a good deal with them. I'm sure plenty of us would add pennies to the pot... 

It's legal and TBH the owner might be glad of £200 each to get them off their hands? 



[/ QUOTE ] 

Who are the owners???????


----------



## welshied (2 September 2009)

i was also wondering if they had been poisoned by something which could be why they aren't putting weight on ifthey had had rat poison then they would be really thirsty


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

what about the Rutland times??


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

Poor things! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I hope you guys manage to get htem help tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
Personally, if the RSPCA don't arrive tomorrow I'm all for offering the owner a new home for the pair of them. I recon JM07 could strike a good deal with them. I'm sure plenty of us would add pennies to the pot... 

It's legal and TBH the owner might be glad of £200 each to get them off their hands? 



[/ QUOTE ] 

Who are the owners??????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

dont know, but would assume if there are other horses close by it wouldnt be hard to find out??


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

What do you all reckon about the 3rd one in there?   

Poor horses. I agree,  whats the plan now?


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
QR.. Hey come on guys this isen't about having a slanging match this is about getting some help for these horses,i know emotions are running high but as horse lovers we should be pulling together not pulling clumps out of eachother. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed


----------



## DW Team (2 September 2009)

Andy 
Thank you for all that you are trying to do for these horses.  Stamford Mercury headline should read "while these horses have everything (photo's of Burghley Horse Trials) look what's just around the corner and no one from the RSPCA will do anything".  I am going straight to the BHS stand tomorrow morning at Burghley and I shall find the RSPCA guys that are always around the car park making sure no one is leaving dogs in cars and they can't so anything for these horses is so wrong.  Good luck and thanks again.


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Sorry ,just feel so angry at the moment


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

yes but we all know things can be taken differently than intended in print so I wouldn't worry about it, I don't think anyone meant anything badly.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

The Stamford Mercury and The Rutland Times are both weekly papers - they come out on a Thursday so won't be until next weeks papers. Anyone know how to email link to Daily Mail etc or put a link to this in Latest News - journo's sometimes look in there especially as KP has just bought another horse - noramlly sniffing around to see if there is any comment.


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
Personally, if the RSPCA don't arrive tomorrow I'm all for offering the owner a new home for the pair of them. I recon JM07 could strike a good deal with them. I'm sure plenty of us would add pennies to the pot... 

It's legal and TBH the owner might be glad of £200 each to get them off their hands? 



[/ QUOTE ] 

Who are the owners??????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

dont know, but would assume if there are other horses close by it wouldnt be hard to find out?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


me strike a deal, charlie?...well, yes, maybe BUT...£200 each?

that would be a joke, sorry.
£300 the lot is more like it..the chestnut, on the hook is less than 60 quid for pies..you get the picture, eh?


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Ive emailed the "Stamford Mercury", "Visit stamford" (just for the hell of it), plus the BBC and ITV


Will keep trawling for other relevant news sites to contact.

Hopefully, some reportes might be reading this thread just now!


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why is it all sorts of "newbies" pop up every time there is a neglect thread? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its free country, I was here before but lost my details, so resigned up, I was told about this post about someone, them horses are in a awful state, why can't new members reply? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wasnt having a go, take a chill pill... it was just an observation!
I wondered if this thread had been mention on other forums prompting a influx of newbies...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Okay


----------



## savannahmelody (2 September 2009)

Think emotions are just running high with people,BER good luck with whatever you have planned sorry cant be any immediate help but too far away and too many kids to be able to pop over.
Glad both BER and JM picked up on the thread as know from reading on here that they both do a great job and know what they are talking about.
Good luck everyone and will look on in the morning for an update


----------



## Ravenwood (2 September 2009)

What an awful situation 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  And how amazing that an honest chap with no experience of horses has brought this to light  (huge praise to you Andy for going to all this trouble)  - but surely he's not the only one that walks that footpath?

I should imagine that the RSPCA already have the details of the owners if they saw them last month.

Maybe whoever is going to Burghley could print off these pictures tonight and take them with them to the RSPCA stand?


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

This is the only thing i can find for the Daily Mail, not sure if it's any good!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/article-299115/Contact-Daily-Mail-Mail-Sunday.html


----------



## katie_and_toto (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Maybe whoever is going to Burghley could print off these pictures tonight and take them with them to the RSPCA stand? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good idea, is anyone going tomorow?


----------



## brighthair (2 September 2009)

sent to the Daily Mail


----------



## Amymay (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Maybe whoever is going to Burghley could print off these pictures tonight and take them with them to the RSPCA stand? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good idea, is anyone going tomorow? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bloody inspired!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

Which email address did you send to Brighthair?

i emailed the editorial one!


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

great stuff folks....keep it up


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

Can I just ask, To many pages to read sorry but is there any chance these horses were rescued? hence why they are in this condition, If they have only been there a month?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Yes I am and will!!

Can somebody put this thread as a link into Latest News? Journos often cruise in there when there is a Katie Price story.....


----------



## Amymay (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can I just ask, To many pages to read sorry but is there any chance these horses were rescued? hence why they are in this condition, If they have only been there a month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It would seem that they were seen a month ago by the RSPCA and a vet - with no mention that they were recent rescues........  (from a post earlier)


----------



## brighthair (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Which email address did you send to Brighthair?

i emailed the editorial one! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That one! Also emailed the Sun


----------



## samstar (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes I am and will!!

Can somebody put this thread as a link into Latest News? Journos often cruise in there when there is a Katie Price story..... 

[/ QUOTE ]


done


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

MM even if they were recent resuces they are not being treated appropriately, there is no water in the field


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

I cant be there tomorrow, but there is a space here.  How many people are able to take them on if need be?


----------



## Brontie (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can I just ask, To many pages to read sorry but is there any chance these horses were rescued? hence why they are in this condition, If they have only been there a month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont think they have been rescued, If its that cold down there. I would imagine they would be rugged up, I would also think there would be water down there if the owners cared for them.


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

What about Sky News, would they run something like this or is it "too small"?


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Brighthair - just emailed the Sun aswell! 

They quite often pick up on stories like this one, tabloids do!

will keep emailing!


----------



## Gucci_b (2 September 2009)

I have contacted ALL the media I.T.V News B.B.C news horse welfare ect ect ect.... up and down the country, now some body will help these poor horse's


----------



## Pidgeon (2 September 2009)

Good god I only managed to look at the first two photos and felt physically sick  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Those poor poor horses, sat here in tears how can anyone subject them to that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I really do hope the right organisations do something tomorrow for these horses. Beggars belief.......


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Done

Ooops, to slow sorry, Samstar beat me to it!


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I cant be there tomorrow, but there is a space here.  How many people are able to take them on if need be? 

[/ QUOTE ]

ME.

I am ready and waiting.


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

Have emailed Sky News too!


----------



## Racing_Gal (2 September 2009)

I have emailed the BBC, ITV, Sky News and Channel 4.

Have also sent a different kind of email to the RSPCA!

Thank you Andy, because of you they may just have a chance.  

On the subject of the grass not looking to bad and the fact that the other pony is looking ok, makes me think that they have been moved from somewhere else, maybe if they have had complaints about the horses condition?  Although if that is not the case, and the RSPCA have indeed seen these horses before..well, I have no words to describe how I feel about the RSPCA that are suitable, even for this forum!


----------



## tink101 (2 September 2009)

QR  Have emailed a friend who worked on national press till recently given her the link and asked her if she can pass it on to anyone who can get it out there


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

I'm ready and waiting to help Samw!


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

Can I just ask that anyone who is def going pm's me to let me know please


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

To be honest i think a month is too quick for them to deteriorate this quickly, unless theres another reason or they have had nothing to eat at all all month, but it just doesnt add up.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Well done to all those who are not technically challenged and have emailed the link and put it in Latest News. Lets hope some one will pick up on the irony of these two being less than a mile away from Burghley Horse Trials.

Fingers crossed they get the help they need now.


----------



## DW Team (2 September 2009)

Already printing pages off as I type and will be at Burghley by 08.00 tomorrow morning hunting out RSPCA, H&amp;H, BHS and anyone else I can find.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2009)

andy7418, i am going to Burghley tomorrow, i can bring a bag of Graze On, which is chopped-up dried grass that can be soaked, so even a totally toothless horse can eat it as slop. that would keep them going for a day, i'd bring chaff too so they don't get anything too rich. pm me and let me know where to come and what else to bring. i can bring lightweight turnout rugs too, i have some spare. the photos are shocking, those horses really are in a desperate state. pls let me know if i can help.


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
To be honest i think a month is too quick for them to deteriorate this quickly, unless theres another reason or they have had nothing to eat at all all month, but it just doesnt add up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Amymay (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Already printing pages off as I type and will be at Burghley by 08.00 tomorrow morning hunting out RSPCA, H&amp;H, BHS and anyone else I can find. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Brilliant!  Invite them to register here (the RSPCA that is) to explain their lack of action.........


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2009)

i can take them if necessary, i'm about an hour away and can go and get them, but obv need police permission etc, i'm not going to risk being accused of theft.


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Wonder how Andy is getting on......................


----------



## lilym (2 September 2009)

E-mail those pics to world horse welfare - the RSPCA are nothing but a waste of space,more interested in politics than welfare - well done for posting on here and i'm positive WHW will step in and deal with this.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

If there were in a poor enough state a month ago to now get like this I amazed that RSPCA thought they were ok and even if they thought they were have not monitored them since


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

Very good point kerilli!

Wouldnt be able to pick them up until the weekend here, but there is a stable, two if needed at my yard if need be


----------



## joeanne (2 September 2009)

Holy christ.
Saddens me to say that yet again just when I think nothing else can shock me, this rears its ugly head.
If i can do anything shout.


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 September 2009)

Lets just hope that the poison signs are a deterrent and not the truth....


----------



## Brontie (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Lets just hope that the poison signs are a deterrent and not the truth.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

So Do I


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

thats what I though woopsiid, I don't think it can be ruled out but  think other ailments may be involved in the deterioration


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

Hi back again:

1.  The horses have definitely not been rescued.  They have been in that field for at least 6 months (I first saw them there in March, and didnt notice any signs of emaciation... but then, unless they were in a state as bad as this, i probably wouldnt!)

2.  It was wet and dark, so we didnt actually get to see either the chestnut or the palomino as our only encounter was with the very small and pissed-off dapple grey pony!!!

As we were leaving, a car pulled up and somebody called Helen (a friend of Lorraine...?) who "rescues horses" arrived (with a husband maybe?) and went off into the field with torches.  She sounded like she knew what she was doing, so we left them to it.  

3.  At 10am tomorrow morning, there will be a gathering of supporters meeting at the field.  Local and national press have been contacted.


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

Just had a friend look in on the horses who appear relatively happy but def underweight.  The grey is fat and there is another in there now, a falabella.  Field has been opened up to give more grazing but no one knows who's done it


----------



## somethingorother (2 September 2009)

I know it's lovely that everyone is offering to take these horses on, but i reckon that after all this fuss a proper charity like whw will deal with it properly tomorrow. The horses will then be in the care of people with vast knowledge of horses in this condition and the owners can be found and prosecuted. This is the proper way things should be done, and thanks to everyone's massive efforts tonight i'm sure it will be.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2009)

i really hope someone has gone out to them, if anyone wants to pm me for my mobile number then i'll drive over there now with rugs and a small chaff/graze-on slop feed for them both, i can be there in an hour and a bit, but obv if someone closer is already going there's no need.
can drop stuff off tomorrow, but need to know before 8.45 am please.


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

bit of a long shot but last year i was on C4 news (not horse related) the reporter is a friend on facebook so ive sent him link to site and asked for a favour! hopefully he can pull some strings


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi back again:

1.  The horses have definitely not been rescued.  They have been in that field for at least 6 months (I first saw them there in March, and didnt notice any signs of emaciation... but then, unless they were in a state as bad as this, i probably wouldnt!)

2.  It was wet and dark, so we didnt actually get to see either the chestnut or the palomino as our only encounter was with the very small and pissed-off dapple grey pony!!!

As we were leaving, a car pulled up and somebody called Helen (a friend of Lorraine...?) who "rescues horses" arrived (with a husband maybe?) and went off into the field with torches.  She sounded like she knew what she was doing, so we left them to it.  

3.  At 10am tomorrow morning, there will be a gathering of supporters meeting at the field.  Local and national press have been contacted. [/quote


LMAO...that's our Helen and yes she does know her stuff


----------



## TS_ (2 September 2009)

The poison signs could just be put there to keep people off the land so that no one sees the state of the poor horses. Therefore it may not be at all linked to their condition, at least I would hope it's not!
I've been following this thread since it started and I really hope someone from the press takes the story so that someone will help them. I would help if I could be I'm 2 1/2 - 3 hours away and haven't been driving long so don't think I could do the journey, or be of any help!
Well done to all those willing to offer what ever they have. This thread has definatly restored my faith in the world. As I began reading the thread I actually said out load that I love the horse world


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

I really hope some form of press gets there tomorrow!
RSPCA should be made to explain!


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 September 2009)

ive been thinking....the RSPCA visited them a month ago.....did they not have water in this time either?? with all the hot weather we have had, I wouldve thought that poor chestnut wouldve collapsed by now???
No animal can live without water...nor food of any kind!!!
I'm telling everyone I can about this......i'm sooo horrified by it....as i've had to put one of my horses down that was soo well loved this kind of story really sickens me to the pit of my stomach how anyone can let them get like this????
Hope they can locate owners and bloody starve them the B@@@@@ds!!!!!

Let there be light at the end for these guys?? why aren't the other in the same condition as chestnut?? maybe they've just been bought or something?? who knows?


----------



## samstar (2 September 2009)

its lovely to hear there is some one there now who knows what they are doing, poor horses


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

BER I've posted the number for the vets earlier on in the post, would you like to phone them (get the emergency number from their main number) speak to the vet yourself just to reiterate what he told me please??


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

Sadly seems like this is another case that the RSPCA are going to get away with!!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Despite the state of these poor ponies I am sat here feeling quite positive.  It is quite incredible how everyone on HHO pulls together when awful situations like this come up, it really does restore my faith in humankind.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

BER - so did Helen manage to see if they had water - should we still go in the morning with water or are we best leaving it?


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Can I just ask, To many pages to read sorry but is there any chance these horses were rescued? hence why they are in this condition, If they have only been there a month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont think they have been rescued, If its that cold down there. I would imagine they would be rugged up, I would also think there would be water down there if the owners cared for them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What if they are novice owners? thought they were doing good by rescuing these horses? but really have no clue.


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi back again:

1.  The horses have definitely not been rescued.  They have been in that field for at least 6 months (I first saw them there in March, and didnt notice any signs of emaciation... but then, unless they were in a state as bad as this, i probably wouldnt!)

2.  It was wet and dark, so we didnt actually get to see either the chestnut or the palomino as our only encounter was with the very small and pissed-off dapple grey pony!!!

As we were leaving, a car pulled up and somebody called Helen (a friend of Lorraine...?) who "rescues horses" arrived (with a husband maybe?) and went off into the field with torches.  She sounded like she knew what she was doing, so we left them to it.  

3.  At 10am tomorrow morning, there will be a gathering of supporters meeting at the field.  Local and national press have been contacted. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds promising, I saw the grey in the photo, how well is this pony?


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2009)

BER, glad to hear you have someone good there, do you have rugs, feed etc? can bring them over if requd, esp if someone gives me a clue as to what size rugs.


----------



## TS_ (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What if they are novice owners? thought they were doing good by rescuing these horses? but really have no clue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even the most novice of owners would know that an animal needs water, come on! I know some people are a little clueless and just want to help but you wouldn't rescue a horse and then continue to starve it and not give it water!


----------



## Brontie (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I dont think they have been rescued, If its that cold down there. I would imagine they would be rugged up, I would also think there would be water down there if the owners cared for them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What if they are novice owners? thought they were doing good by rescuing these horses? but really have no clue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would hope any person even considering buying a horse knows that a horse should clean water available 24/7


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 September 2009)

does anyone know who the person(s) are that attended tonight as per Andy's latest post??? or could it be the owners????
bit worried now....
I'm such an idiot....trying to keep up with this story....so got bit lost!!! ooops


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

Fair but good point!


----------



## joeanne (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Can I just ask, To many pages to read sorry but is there any chance these horses were rescued? hence why they are in this condition, If they have only been there a month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont think they have been rescued, If its that cold down there. I would imagine they would be rugged up, I would also think there would be water down there if the owners cared for them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What if they are novice owners? thought they were doing good by rescuing these horses? but really have no clue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even a novice would be hard pushed to understand they are going to die without a vets intervention! And now for that chestnut even a vet may not be enough


----------



## Brontie (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
does anyone know who the person(s) are that attended tonight as per Andy's latest post??? or could it be the owners????
bit worried now.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe its either a friend or a colleague of BankEndRescue.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

Unfortunately nobody can put rugs on the ponies or leave any signs that they have been fed and watered, if they did then the rescue charities would be unable to remove the horses as they look like they are being 'adequately cared for'. There's some posts a few pages back that probably explain it better then I can.


----------



## charliesarmy (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Can I just ask, To many pages to read sorry but is there any chance these horses were rescued? hence why they are in this condition, If they have only been there a month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont think they have been rescued, If its that cold down there. I would imagine they would be rugged up, I would also think there would be water down there if the owners cared for them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What if they are novice owners? thought they were doing good by rescuing these horses? but really have no clue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you having a laugh?? anyone can see novice or not clueless or not they look a wreck Andy a non horsey person can tell they look horrendous..so surely somebody with a ounce of horse sense can tell they are fcuk'd...sorry but your comment is STUPID


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Well done Andy , well done BER,s friend Helen for going to the field.
Do hope it works out tomorrow


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

kerilli - thanks for your very kind offer. The general concensus from those who know is that we have to leave them as they are for now - should only offer water - as any of the rescues/charities would consider feed, rugs etc as being cared for no matter who had provided it.


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
BER, glad to hear you have someone good there, do you have rugs, feed etc? can bring them over if requd, esp if someone gives me a clue as to what size rugs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

they cannot be cossetted K....

Sorry but if they are, then the authorities wont touch them.

please dont feed them, rug them or leave hay/fodder.

as i said in my previous reply, just offer water, hen take it away...

try not to jeopardise welfare operations


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

OK Helen says they are both about 14hh, the chestnut is being bullied by the palomino quite badly.  Both are quite bright and not in any danger tonight but are very hungry, she took water which they both chugged down.

Apparently there are  3 gates which could lead to the field and a public footpath crossing the one they are now in so maybe a good idea to get there early to prevent a disappearing act.

The grey and the falabella who has turned up are as fat as butter I'm told thoug still appear hungry


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 September 2009)

I have just come across this thread and cannot believe the lack of response from the RSPCA even with their reputation for doing FA! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Does anyone have any updates as to whether any organistations are able to get there tonight? At first when I went to open the links I wasn't expecting anything as serious as this, I was utterly shocked and discusted. It is great to hear some many people are rallying around trying to help and offering transport etc as they did in ther JG case, really does help keep faith in owners that people like these ruin treating their animals so inhumanly.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
does anyone know who the person(s) are that attended tonight as per Andy's latest post??? or could it be the owners????
bit worried now.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was friend of bankendrescue - so not the owners.


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

as andy said they have been there for 6 months so if they were a rescue wouldnt they get better? rather than worse!


----------



## Tinypony (2 September 2009)

Good luck to all of you who are close enough to help, what a brilliant bit of teamwork.  Will be looking in tomorrow for updates and crossing everything.


----------



## samstar (2 September 2009)

Thanks for the update BER


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

So what is actually happening in the morning? I am a bit lost sorry


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

the Welfare orgs CANNOT act if the above has recently been offered...BY LAW.

so pleaes...as much as it pains us all in the short term, the LONG TERM has to be looked at here...


[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry - but that's just NOT true!!  And these horses don't HAVE a long-term unless they get immediate and urgent attention!  If a horse is borderline, and has hay and water given by the owners, then prosecution might be difficult.  But the condition of these horses is SO appalling that it is clear evidence of neglect and causing unnecessary suffering UNLESS the owners could PROVE that the horses were currently under the care of a vet and were being fed and watered!!


----------



## Racing_Gal (2 September 2009)

I wonder if Andy has managed to get them to drink?


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

I just hope when we check news sites tomorrow there is something there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Or even on Friday!


----------



## samstar (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I wonder if Andy has managed to get them to drink? 

[/ QUOTE ]


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## brighthair (2 September 2009)

I am off to bed now, and work tomorrow but will be checking for updates tomorrow night. If anyone on here is friends with me on Facebook - initials DF please message me as to what happens - I can get onto that at work!!


----------



## RSL (2 September 2009)

Are you having a laugh?? anyone can see novice or not clueless or not they look a wreck Andy a non horsey person can tell they look horrendous..so surely somebody with a ounce of horse sense can tell they are fcuk'd...sorry but your comment is STUPID 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It does happen!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So what is actually happening in the morning? I am a bit lost sorry 

[/ QUOTE ]

You and me both!!


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Read back a few posts, they apparently guzzled the water!!!!
As for tomorrow - all that can be there are meeting at that field at 10am!


----------



## soloabe (2 September 2009)

A bit far away to be of any help but i just wanted to say.

This is what i LOVE about HHO.
It makes me feel like, even thought i barely know any of you, i could fall back on you for an issue like this!

Y'all give yourself a big pat on the back!


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

presence at the horses location with hopefully a massive press attendance to boot the bloody RSPCA in to touch


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 September 2009)

if the ones that are "fat" could be wormie? if still showing signs of hunger....honestly my heart is torn at this story...i'm struggling to believe that anyone would let this happen and hope there is good news in the am!!
Poor babies ;-((((((((


----------



## JM07 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

the Welfare orgs CANNOT act if the above has recently been offered...BY LAW.

so pleaes...as much as it pains us all in the short term, the LONG TERM has to be looked at here...


[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry - but that's just NOT true!!  And these horses don't HAVE a long-term unless they get immediate and urgent attention!  If a horse is borderline, and has hay and water given by the owners, then prosecution might be difficult.  But the condition of these horses is SO appalling that it is clear evidence of neglect and causing unnecessary suffering UNLESS the owners could PROVE that the horses were currently under the care of a vet and were being fed and watered!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


i'm sorry, but it is....as i was told this less than 10 days ago....

i was advised water was to be offered ONLY..


----------



## joeanne (2 September 2009)

I thought BER's friend had offered water which they chugged down?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 September 2009)

awful!!!! Just awful the way those horses look, and as for saying what if the owners a novice... then well it pretty obvious the owners a dikhead!!!!!

I hope one of the good charities gets these horses removed in the morning and they get given treatment they so desperatly need!!!


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

the Welfare orgs CANNOT act if the above has recently been offered...BY LAW.

so pleaes...as much as it pains us all in the short term, the LONG TERM has to be looked at here...


[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry - but that's just NOT true!!  And these horses don't HAVE a long-term unless they get immediate and urgent attention!  If a horse is borderline, and has hay and water given by the owners, then prosecution might be difficult.  But the condition of these horses is SO appalling that it is clear evidence of neglect and causing unnecessary suffering UNLESS the owners could PROVE that the horses were currently under the care of a vet and were being fed and watered!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

absolutely. leaving them hungry, wet and shivering all night is terrible.
surely giving them a small feed v wet feed then taking the bucket away wouldn't jeopardise the 'rescue' but would help the horses?
i'll freely admit that i have never cared for a totally emaciated horse though, i do know they must be fed very carefully and gradually, but just giving them water seems insufficient to me, i'm sorry.


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

unfortunately I remember there being talk of this type of thing happening to horses because of the recession - and here were are!!!  It is disgusting!!!!!


----------



## Mbronze (2 September 2009)

I have recently taken my transport exams and now offer horse transport. I know i'm based a long way from there but i'm willing (legally) to pick these horses up for free if someone has a home for them to go to. PM me if you need me x


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

Have rang friend up she is part of redwings she has contacts in that area, she said she could get somone out tomorrow.
Well done you lot, what a fantastic bunch of people we have on here  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Debs x


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

So do we want the more people there the better? Not sure if I can make it but can try and pull some strings and get there myself??


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

Have to say I agree with Kerilli here. Surely a small (and I mean small) feed each isn't going to jepordise anything if no evidence is left??


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

if everyone going tomorrow mabey call RSPCA and say your all there with reporters they have to come out today and face everyone?


----------



## joeanne (2 September 2009)

Kerilli, given the emaciated state of those horses, the worst thing you could possibly do is give them even a small bucket of feed.
Colic is probably the one thing they wouldnt survive in that condition.


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

The advice I was given was:

If the horses are removed and taken into rescue blood tests etc will be taken. They will know if the horse has been fed. Any attempts to feed the horses could prevent the charities  rescue organisations from having them removed. For the sake of one well meant feed. Ditto with rugs or buckets of water in the field. 

Please  however well meant, do not feed or rug these horses. Do not go up there on your own late at night and please please, no 'missing' horses....


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

more the merrier


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

In the case of blood tests then yep I agree not too feed the horses. 

I just hope that they are removed tomorrow and get what they need


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

Will see what strings I can pull then. I got the postcode now so if I can I will get there for 10am.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (2 September 2009)

Post deleted by JustHelen


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

Jesus Christ I have only just seen this. I am too far to help (but can offer £ if it comes to it)

Well done guys for sorting it but from my dealings with WHW defo dont leave feed or rug them. Also when i dealt with WHW on previous case they asked if another charity was involved (eg RSPCA) as they couldnt get involved if another charity has dealt with them. So whoever rings WHW say "to my knowledge no other charity is involved"


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2009)

Christ, a blood test to determine whether they've been fed or not? how about just looking at them, that's free and tells anyone with half a brain (and half a heart, which i suspect the vet does NOT have, if he's seen them in this condition and thinks they're okay) all they need to know.
i stand corrected, i didn't know a tiny feed could kill them, i guess they need to be hospitalised on a drip, in slings if necessary, etc etc. 
	
	
		
		
	


	












i won't go flying up there tonight then, but i find it hard to believe that they can only be given water when they are in SUCH a state, sorry.


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

Agree with what eveyone saying about feeding them, they should be ok till morning one more night hopefully wont hurt them.
Hopefully this time tomorrow they will be in a nice warm stable all tucked up and cosey


----------



## charliesarmy (2 September 2009)

Gosh I am shocked by the state of these horses...god I was paniking in Breeders today because my mare has lost some weight Jeeze those poor ponies look lke they have had nobody worrying about them till tonight 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 well done you local HHo's keep us updated and take piccies of the 10am showdown I'm sure ther isnt only me who would like to see the outcome...god bless these two horses and hope they are on the path to recovery...


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


i'm sorry, but it is....as i was told this less than 10 days ago....

i was advised water was to be offered ONLY.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You may have been told it - doesn't mean it's correct!  Even if it was by someone who SHOULD have known!

The owner has a strict liability under the Animal Welfare Act 2006 to ensure the welfare needs of their animals are met!  Unless they could PROVE that they were doing so (as in the horse had some medical condition causing its weight loss AND was being treated appropriately) then the horses' condition as seen in those photos - plus witness statements that the only food and water the horses had was given by others without the owners' knowledge, would be proof positive!

Anyone wishing to help horses in this condition WOULD have to be VERY careful about what they gave - as choke, colic, etc. etc. could result from inappropriate watering/feeding - and then the owners could try to shift blame for the horses' sudden death on the 'rescuers'.

I'm more than 100 miles away but if those horses were near me I'd be offering SMALL drinks every half hour until their thirst was quenched and then offering a small sloppy chaff feed with added electrolytes - AND putting rugs on if the horses could be easily caught and handled.  That way they might live long enough for the RSPCA to get there and do something!  (And I suspect they WILL get there and do something!)


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Anyone thought of emailing the pictures to Burghley Horse Trials contact address, telling them that whilst they are pulling in the £'s in Stamford this is also happening just round the corner?????


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 September 2009)

Will print off the pics and hassle RSPCA tomorrow at Burghley, this is a total disgrace. I have seen this happen locally RSPCA ignored my frequent calls and 3 ponies died.

Well done Andy and all other HH's lets hope for a happy outcome to this sad story.

PS have got some spare 5' 6 rugs which I will happily donate.


----------



## j1ffy (2 September 2009)

Just been catching up on this thread. Absolutely horrific and well done Andy for stirring up such a storm, what an amazing response. It's too far for me but I'll be checking for updates, good luck guys.

Happy to donate money to help them if needed.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

Please can anyone with news update us ASAP? I am over 200 miles away and feel utterly helpless :-(


----------



## Battyoldbint (2 September 2009)

oh jesus christ!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

I know the feeling. I too feel useless. I am trying to pull some strings so I can be there at 10am tomorrow, other than that and offering a stable, not much more I can do sadly


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

Oh just in a refusing to drive me up there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ill happily sit in park with then all night!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Will do - for now they have been looked at by a friend of BER - and they are ok, have had water. Will be visited in the morning and given more water and then hopefully a rescue/charity will be there and do something to help them properly.


----------



## andy7418 (2 September 2009)

Just wanted to say a massive thankyou to everybody here for all advice, help and action.  Its amazing that this post has had over 4000 views in about 4 hours - that in itself is a lot of publicity.  And to think I very nearlly didnt register here, because it seemed a bit silly when we had already contacted the RSPCA.

To the unititiated, the RSPCA is first point of call in issues like this - and I would automatically have though that the one phone call to them would have been sufficient.  

Well done everybody.  There is a really good community here.


----------



## mrsew (2 September 2009)

Too awful for words....poor horses, just an outrage.  No good thing but at least you are soo close to Burghley, really high profile we can all get this in the public eye.  I feel so bad, someone that calls themselves a horse lover owns these poor creatures....it makes me feel sick, there is no excuse for this treatment of those lovely animals.  Please keep is informed so we can group together and try &amp; get a happy ending. Sxxxx


----------



## spookypony (2 September 2009)

Also too far away to join the 10am support group, but will be thinking of you all and of the ponies!


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 September 2009)

DITTO.TO VICTORIAEDT......I feel totally useless sat in a lovely warm dry house whilst those poor buggers are hungry wet and probably very cold.....just hope and pray they are strong enough to get through all this.......and well done to everyone doing something...just wish I could!!!


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

I think the thing to do is save your money for now. WHEN these horses are rescued, and i think that will hopefully be the outcome, then moneys be donated to the charity that rescues them to help pay towards vets fees etc.

I think, for now emailing everyone we know in the horsey and journalism world is the best bet.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (2 September 2009)

It seems to me that the two fatter ones could have recently been moved there.  Perhaps whoever it is who owns them is just collecting them.  Or they are younger and surviving from the grass alone.  The skeletal ones should not be in that condition whether sick, old, rescued.. whatever.

I hope that we will all be enlightend as to the circumstances of such shocking sights tomorrow.  I can't think of one justifiable excuse.


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

i stand corrected, i didn't know a tiny feed could kill them, i guess they need to be hospitalised on a drip, in slings if necessary, etc etc. 
	
	
		
		
	


	












i won't go flying up there tonight then, but i find it hard to believe that they can only be given water when they are in SUCH a state, sorry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're right!!  And I have been involved in the rescue of several horses in NEARLY as poor condition as these!!  The thing MOST likely to kill these horses fast is hypothermia - if the weather in Lancs is anywhere near as bad as it was here today!  If one lies down (or collapses) in a wet puddle, chances are it will become chilled so quickly it won't get up!  And it will be dead within hours!

Yes - there's a SMALL chance that even a very small suitable feed COULD cause colic - but there's a MUCH bigger chance that starvation will do it first!

Although I doubt starvation is the chief problem these horses are facing - I'd put money on a serious worm burden and even more serious tooth problems.


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 September 2009)

Do you think we could actually get someone from the RSPCA to make a statement on here as to exactly what god awful state an animal has to be in to deserve their 'help'?
...............or is it all down to how much publicity the 'great rspca' PR machine can expect to get from a rescue???


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

THIS is what HHO is about....thanks people.....I'm off to bed as have to pick MrT up at bloody 8am and she is 2 hours drive away....some of you tomorrow...thank you all
x


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

Thank you andy for registering and highlighting it with the pictures to proove it.  I knew something could be done once the wheels start turning it just takes a while to get all the people who need to know know.


----------



## vetsbestfriend (2 September 2009)

andy7418 - you really are the hero in all of this for noticing them and letting us know so we can try and help.  You really must have a heart of gold especially because you are not normally a horsey person.  I am sure everyone on here offers there heart felt thanks.

I will be going to see them at 8 am in the morning, unfortunately I will have to then head off to work so can't meet the main group meeting up at 10.


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Does anyone know if any of the charities will actually be there in the morning?


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

I think the most thanks goes to you Andy!
For someone who is not horsey, for you to come on here and act on this is IMO very spiriting! 
Without you we wouldn't have known, and so many people just turn a blind eye if they're "not into horses"

Huge applause for you!


----------



## MerryRowy (2 September 2009)

Agree with Janet!

Have worked with many rescued myself and you really cant feed them right now, as much as we want to!   They need specialist care!

Well done andy!


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

keep us posted after tommorrow BER/who else is involved.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

I suspect tomorrow when the RSPCA realise the press are involved they will come along to rescue these ponies just so they can become the 'Hero's.'  

The real Hero's are all members of this forum, Andy, Slinky, BER and MANY more; People who will act for no other reason then being a true Animal Lover that will go above and beyond to ensure the best outcome for these ponies.

I do not have a positive thing to say about the RSPCA, they are Bl00dy useless and hopefully tomorrow they will be named and shamed!


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

I think with everyone that has been emailed,. everyone will be there!!!!


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Well I think THIS time the RSPCA should be answerable to people and give a full explanation of their actions in this case and the only way to get that is through the publicity tomorrow!


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

are we going to have a FB group on the matter? get a bit of support from outside HHo and really pile the pressure on this so called 'charity' that don't have animal welfare at heart? 

I would but i don't know how


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

I'll make one now if people like?


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

I did post a link on FB to this page so that should have made a good few more people aware 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think a FB page would be good.


----------



## ester (2 September 2009)

carry on B2B

I would have to find instructions!


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Its currently being done now I think!


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Whats an FB Group?

Sorry for being a thicko.

I`m working a nightshift tonight so if anything needs donw overnight, I`m your girl!


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

Who is making one?
Don't want to make two lol


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

Sounds a good idea!

Get the FB group up and running with the pics.

Call it something like:

"The horses the RSPCA think are healthy - support their rescue!"


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

have worked out how and am doing it now....


----------



## joeanne (2 September 2009)

You are I believe


----------



## mtj (2 September 2009)

Haven't read all of this thread.

I've seen the post giving the horses' location.

What is due to behappening at 10am tomorrow?

I'm near Huntingdon so attendance is possible if someone can tell me what is happening.

Sorry if sounding a bit vague, normally in bed by now.


----------



## BankEndRescue (2 September 2009)

FB is a good idea...send the link to Toni Veitch and I'll forward it


----------



## SamW (2 September 2009)

Sadly I am not going to be able to make it tomorrow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I just can't get out of a meeting in the morning.

I have PM'd BankEndRescue but just want to say my offer remains and will remain until these horses are safe, that I have a spare stable available.

Please PLEASE keep us updated on the outcome from the mornings gathering.

I must get off to bed else I will never get up in the morning, not that I imagine getting much sleep thinking of these poor horses out in this hammering rain


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

Ok Charlie's doing it? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I can do it in about 5 minutes if i'm wanted to


----------



## daisybe33 (2 September 2009)

Can you post a link to the FB page when it's done and I'll join. I'm off to bed now so I'm in a fit state for the kids in the morning. 

Good luck to everyone involved, good work and fingers crossed that they find the stregnth to hold on a bit longer.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

FB=facebook!


----------



## Ravenwood (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just wanted to say a massive thankyou to everybody here for all advice, help and action.  Its amazing that this post has had over 4000 views in about 4 hours - that in itself is a lot of publicity.  And to think I very nearlly didnt register here, because it seemed a bit silly when we had already contacted the RSPCA.

To the unititiated, the RSPCA is first point of call in issues like this - and I would automatically have though that the one phone call to them would have been sufficient.  

Well done everybody.  There is a really good community here. 

[/ QUOTE ]

All the thanks goes to you Andy, you are the one that has acted to create all this and I hope you get all the credit and not the RSPCA if they act tomorrow morning and take the ponies away.  

I hope the press get the point across that these ponies have already been visited but obviously not monitored and that they will have taken nearly a day to act (thats if they turn up in the morning) in such an extreme case.


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Anyone who is on facebook, update your status with a link to this thread saying that whilst the most prestigious event in the horse calendar is happening in Stamford, this is what is also hidden in the town!!!  The more people that know, the better!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (2 September 2009)

Well done Andy on posting this and looking out for these horses. Poor poor things.. Fingers crossed that they get rescued tomorrow.  Well done to all on HHOers getting involved and taking action. Hope to hear a positive update tomorrow.


----------



## sarahrees (2 September 2009)

thank you andy xxx

im too far away for imediate help but holding on for the FB page and will invite all that are on my friends list


----------



## michelleice (2 September 2009)

done it link up! just waiting on the group


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Right I'm off to my bed now - will let you know how they are when vetsbestfriend and I visit early tomorrow morning.

It as stopped raining here now by the way and is still quite warm - the cat hasn't come in so it can't be that cold!


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 September 2009)

Just been reading up on the RSPCA.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/ethics/animals/overview/latest.shtml

I particularly like this bit....

'Jackie Ballard, the RSPCA director general, said: "The new welfare offence will for the first time protect thousands of animals from enduring serious ongoing neglect each year, by legally obliging owners to care for them properly, something the RSPCA has been campaigning on for many, many years."

She added: "Every single day RSPCA inspectors have to watch in frustration and sadness as the neglect of numerous animals at risk turns into suffering. The Animal Welfare Bill would mean we could act before that suffering actually happens." '

So Jackie, JUST HOW MUCH DO THESE TWO HORSES HAVE TO SUFFER BEFORE YOU CAN ACT ON IT??????


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151607339174


----------



## sarahrees (2 September 2009)

ta xx


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151607339174&amp;ref=nf#/group.php?gid=151607339174


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

Spreading the group link now!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 September 2009)

I'm not registered on FB so may be viewing the FB page differently to everyone who is registered but is there any way you can get the picture of the chestnut onto the front page, it is more shocking then the Palomino which I think will encourage more people to look.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

Well done Katy!

Perhaps post the profile pic of the chesnut? That photo is more shocking


----------



## Wigglypigs (2 September 2009)

This threads amazing. Really hope that the horses get help tomorrow. Im happy to offer a donation to whichever rescue organisation finally manages to sort this mess out, cant offer much else as im so far away. Congrats on all the posters that are highlighting this at Burghley tomorrow.
I look forward to an update
x


----------



## ticobay831 (2 September 2009)

Well done Andy and to each and everyone of you.
Would love to be there in the morning with you all but unforunatly its a bit too far away.
I wish you all the very best of luck and hope all goes well.

Im off to bed now, night X


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

198 invitations sent


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

251 sent from me!!!!!!


----------



## HumBugsey (2 September 2009)

Wow, I saw this thread go up, commented then went on the wii (couldn't help as in devon) but this is truly amazing!


----------



## sarahrees (2 September 2009)

495 from me invited everyone on my list xx


----------



## herewego (2 September 2009)

Well done Andy for doing something about those poor horses, owners should be taken to court! Hope RSPCA pull thier fingers out, something needs to be done like yesterday!!!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (2 September 2009)

I also linked new rider to this post - 1,181 views so far and 54 posts too.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

300 odd from me


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Guys,

Only word of warning.

Lets not make this to public tonight, you never know who knows the owners and might be on facebook....
Wouldnt want you all to arrive in the morning and find the poor animals have been moved somewhere.

Maybe we should wait until everyone has arrived tomorrow.

p.s - FB - facebook. god I really am a thicko..lol


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well done Katy!

Perhaps post the profile pic of the chesnut? That photo is more shocking 

[/ QUOTE ]

Done


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

I think by tomorrow morning the other side of the world will know about this if the word is spread through facebook!!!!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think by tomorrow morning the other side of the world will know about this if the word is spread through facebook!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lets hope so!


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

well done V K!!!


----------



## pedilia (2 September 2009)

Have joined the Fb group, I am Burghley Fri, Sat and Sun if I can do anything from there. I have a 3 horse lorry and could get them stabling etc, if charities etc are full.


----------



## Ravenwood (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just been reading up on the RSPCA.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/ethics/animals/overview/latest.shtml

I particularly like this bit....

'Jackie Ballard, the RSPCA director general, said: "The new welfare offence will for the first time protect thousands of animals from enduring serious ongoing neglect each year, by legally obliging owners to care for them properly, something the RSPCA has been campaigning on for many, many years."

She added: "Every single day RSPCA inspectors have to watch in frustration and sadness as the neglect of numerous animals at risk turns into suffering. The Animal Welfare Bill would mean we could act before that suffering actually happens." '

So Jackie, JUST HOW MUCH DO THESE TWO HORSES HAVE TO SUFFER BEFORE YOU CAN ACT ON IT?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hmmm, Jackie Ballard used to be our MP and the less said about her the better


----------



## hezza1 (2 September 2009)

Thanks have joined and invited friends to join, good luck for the morning i must go to bed now the dog is giving me daggers as its past bedtime.


----------



## B_2_B (2 September 2009)

It's annoying trying to get non-horsey people to care as much as i do! 
I think I annoy them though so it's ok


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 September 2009)

Have just spoken by PM to Lucretia - she is a photographer/journalist for horsey stuff so is going to try and get there early tomorrow and aslo tell any of the other journo's etc that are there - so hopefully we will get some media attention on it.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 September 2009)

In Scotland so too far to help. Well done Andy on doing what you can for these poor ponies, you have come to the right place to get some action. Good luck all who can do something to help tomorrow. I really hope that the wee chestnut survives all this.


----------



## joeanne (2 September 2009)

The RSPCA state that every animal has the RIGHT to 5 freedoms.
Two of those are to have freedom from hunger, and freedom from pain.
Thats two of the five those horses do not have.
Just to infuriate you further, a few years back the RSPCA caused outrage when they spent 4 MILLION on revamping their headquarters whilst many of their rehoming centres were struggling to keep kennel blocks from crumbling around their ears


----------



## HumBugsey (2 September 2009)

Will this all be updated on the facebook group? I have a habit of missing threads on here and would like to know how all this turns out


----------



## Hollycat (2 September 2009)

OMG - these are awful.  I have worked with the RSPCA and the police in removing cruelty cases and none of mine were as bad as this!!!!

Today is the 3rd.  The post was dated the 2nd.  What happened today?  I am so, so sorry I did not see this yesterday as I used to work for one of the worlds biggest equine charities and my ex boss has often (but not always - depends on area) has access to the home numbers for world horse welfare and RSPCA officers for the area. As we are a mjor charity they will always attend ASAP for us as professional curtesy as they often need our help.

I am going to contact my ex boss.  She WILL get something done - I can guarantee it.   I just hope she is not away on business or something and doesn't get the message until later in the day. 

Sadly the RSPCA do need to be involved to make it easier to get the horses removed.  I am disgusted that they were not removed before.  The RSPCA will go along with whatever the vet in attendance says and this is what is shocking me most.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

well done V-K!


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2009)

Hollycat. Join the Fb group or PM Bankendrescue. I think alot of fuss is going to made about this tomorrow (today). The post was posted yesterday evening (seeing as we're just past midnight)


----------



## jewel (2 September 2009)

hollycat it's  the 2nd of sept today for another 2 minutes


----------



## guido16 (2 September 2009)

Hollycat,

Its tomorrow morning everyone is going down, at 10am, although some are checking them at 8am, as I`m sure Andy will.

Some press are also going so hopefully something will get done.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (2 September 2009)

Hollycat - Dopey! today is the 2nd.............all this has happened tonight.

In 2 mins it will be the 3rd


----------



## Taboo1968 (2 September 2009)

Well if you can get them there for 10am today (the 3rd) then that would be fab......


----------



## Hollycat (3 September 2009)

Just noticed my post coming up 2nd. Agg - I am dopey - sorry!!!!!  It is the second - well maybe third now!

ALso, I'd just like to say. PLEASE DON'T ANYONE GO ALONE.  These horses may belong to let us say, some unsavory characters. I wouldn't like to se anyone getting hurt.

Thank god for HHO members trying to do their best for these horses.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (3 September 2009)

I have just received a message from op esther with a link to this  thread. Things seem to be happening, it can only be good news  for the ponies.


----------



## Mosh (3 September 2009)

If I can help in anyway shape or form, please let me know. I may not be able to get there tomorrow but I am only an hour away so might be able to do something.
Have posted this on other forums too


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

Just got this email from"visit stamford.com journalists!

"Thank you for showing me this I have posted on StamfordUK Twitter.


http://twitter.com/StamfordUK




Andy"


I cant access twitter at work but can any of you have a look and copy and paste what he has written so I can have a look?

Thankyou

Fiona


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have just received a message from op esther with a link to this  thread. Things seem to be happening, it can only be good news  for the ponies. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I sent a bulk email to every member!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

It says

"Horse Neglect Stamford - http://bit.ly/l23l5"


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

link to this forum


----------



## VictoriaEDT (3 September 2009)

Have looked and it is just a link to this thread


----------



## Ravenwood (3 September 2009)

No matter - all publicity is good publicity


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 September 2009)

I've posted a link to this thread and to the Facebook Group on Fugly Horse - to hopefully get a bit of international embarrassment for the RSPCA!!


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

at least its up some where else so locals can see it just hope horses don't disappear


----------



## yeeharider (3 September 2009)

OMG those photos are shocking having read this thread cant make it in the morning as am working but good luck to those that can lets hope some good can come of this


----------



## Mosh (3 September 2009)

I've just thought, what about emailing the Leicester Mercury? Its printed 6 days a week so might be of some help?


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

I have posted the link on this Stamford facebook page too!

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=stamford&amp;init=quick#/group.php?gid=74502691109


----------



## HumBugsey (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I've posted a link to this thread and to the Facebook Group on Fugly Horse - to hopefully get a bit of international embarrassment for the RSPCA!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

NICE ONE!


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!   Also contact the Evening Telegraph (Northants one)


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I've just thought, what about emailing the Leicester Mercury? Its printed 6 days a week so might be of some help? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Done 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can't hurt!


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

Just contacted the Leicester Mercury!

God I hope these horses dont get shifted overnight.


----------



## Damnation (3 September 2009)

Have been following this whole thread and I think that the RSPCA are a disgrace. There is no way that the chestnut could of deteriorated so much in a month.. it must of been in some sorry state a month ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I am far too far away to offer any practical help but I will be sending you all some good luck vibes for 10am tomorrow.
And if someone fancies sending me a text as an update to what happens, I am willing to PM you my mobile number.
Izzi x


----------



## Mosh (3 September 2009)

good good.
Now i'm just trying to convice other half to pull a sickie to get me thre for 10am...


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Brilliant!!!!!!!!   Also contact the Evening Telegraph (Northants one) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Done!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

If anyone who is going would text me any updates tomorrow morning, please pm me for my number!
Mosh? or MrT?


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

PM me your number and I'll send you a text!

Northants Evening Telegraph emailed now!!!


----------



## Damnation (3 September 2009)

Me too. PM me for my number please.


----------



## Mosh (3 September 2009)

If I can organise some transport, I will gladly take your number and text you.
Can i scrounge a lift of someone I wonder? Now that is being cheeky


----------



## QUICKFIRE (3 September 2009)

RSPCA.......ROYAL Society for the Protection and Care of Animals, the clue is in the ROYAL, I wonder if the Queen who is a horse and animal lover is happy with the Royal bit being used when so many people are disgruntled with their efforts or lack of??


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

wouldnt mind being kept update as well! pm me if u want number


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

Maybe someone should email Buck Palace!!!!!!  Wonder what the conversation would be tomorrow over breakfast with the Corgis???
Actually anyone thought of emailing the PM??????

Got your numbers girls, will keep you updated!!!!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

I would email the PM if someone tells me what to say 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm sure if enough of us do he'd take some notice at least?
I'm rubbish with writing things so they sound good though!


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

I'd just email a link to this thread!!!!! And say another RSPCA  case - will they ever do anything dictated in the animal welfare act????


----------



## yeeharider (3 September 2009)

this has to be worded right so as not to cause any offence non intented Baby P  Social Services   These poor ponies RSPCA both observed by relivant parties both let down badly


----------



## itsme123 (3 September 2009)

harborough mail 

http://www.harboroughmail.co.uk/contactus.aspx

I would but I don't have OE.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
harborough mail 

http://www.harboroughmail.co.uk/contactus.aspx

I would but I don't have OE. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What is OE?

Sent an email


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

Outlook Express and I've jsut emailed link too!!!!!


----------



## itsme123 (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I would email the PM if someone tells me what to say 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm sure if enough of us do he'd take some notice at least?
I'm rubbish with writing things so they sound good though! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd email Buckingham palace. They're using the Royal name in their charade of 'animal welfare'.


----------



## MerryRowy (3 September 2009)

Have emailed this to friends who run a big rescue in the USA - they cant do anything apart from send their congrats to everyone helping, but atleast they are on our side too!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I would email the PM if someone tells me what to say 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm sure if enough of us do he'd take some notice at least?
I'm rubbish with writing things so they sound good though! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd email Buckingham palace. They're using the Royal name in their charade of 'animal welfare'. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can only find an email for the British Monarchy website team.
You can only write to the Queen or any member of the Royal Family.
I could write them a letter though?


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

Anyone emailed Burghley Horse trials??????


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

Right, Ive emailed Buckingham Palace! 

Someone else can do the PM or I might end up being carted off by MI6....


----------



## itsme123 (3 September 2009)

Nope... I'm no good with 'PC' emails


----------



## HumBugsey (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Right, Ive emailed Buckingham Palace! 

Someone else can do the PM or I might end up being carted off by MI6.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

PSML! I'd be good publicity tho!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Right, Ive emailed Buckingham Palace! 

Someone else can do the PM or I might end up being carted off by MI6.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

What email address is it? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If you pm a copy of what you said i'll change it about a bit and email the PM! Just i'm rubbish with words 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If i can find an address!


----------



## Damnation (3 September 2009)

I have emailed Burghley Horse Trials.


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

Am heading off to bed now peeps...... keep up the good work!!!!!!!

Well done damnation!!!!


----------



## Mosh (3 September 2009)

I have transport! My lovely OH is pulling a sickie!
If anyone lives towards Melton or near the A1 we could possibly come and pick you up.
The other alternative is for people living in Leicester as we can also go that way to get there.


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

well done Mosh!!!!  see you there tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

i just wanted to say well done to everyone working together and trying to help these poor animals. id love to be with you tomorrow but i cant (lack of transport) but good luck to all of you..when im at burghley i will be making a visit to the RSPCA stand with these photos in hand.


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

It was just the monarchy website email.

The bloomin email hasnt saved in my outbox. Basically just mentioned the fact a charity with the "royal" seal had looked at these horses and said they were OK a month ago. Plus put link to thread.
Then just said I thought they might find it of interest as it involved HORSES!


Something along those lines anyway, didnt go as far as requesting Liz attends at 10am...

Email : 

webeditor@royal.gsx.gov.uk


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

will make a phone call tomorrow morning if i can find the s0dding number an old family friend is a news presenter on Look East. will see what strings she can pull if any, she happens to be horsey by chance


----------



## snaptie (3 September 2009)

I'm amazed at the effort and organisation, these horses will have many here to thank as no doubt this will be a turning point in what they have suffered. I regret I live too far away support the gathering tomorrow(but can donate a few bob to the cause, if needed), I want to wish you all well. 

Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It was just the monarchy website email.

The bloomin email hasnt saved in my outbox. Basically just mentioned the fact a charity with the "royal" seal had looked at these horses and said they were OK a month ago. Plus put link to thread.
Then just said I thought they might find it of interest as it involved HORSES!


Something along those lines anyway, didnt go as far as requesting Liz attends at 10am...

Email : 

webeditor@royal.gsx.gov.uk 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!

How does this sound?

Dear Prime Minister,

I am writing to express my great concern over the RSPCA's handling of this severe neglect case. This link provides details and photographs about the case, and I would greatly appreciate you reading it. These horses were seen by the RSPCA a month prior to these photographs being taken and were deemed "OK" This is shocking and unnacceptable! I sincerely hope these horses now get all the care the need and deserve, and the RSPCA is made to explain why action was not taken to prevent this from happening.


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

Fantastic!

Like the palace, they wont do anything but at least they will be aware.

like you, I`m miles away (north of Aberdeen) so at least if I can email the world and his wife it might help!


----------



## Damnation (3 September 2009)

I have emailed the PM's office. 
They may or may nor do anything but its worth a shot.
I have put:
 "It has recently come to light that in a field in Stamford, Lincs. there are some severely emaciated horses that were seen by the RSCPA a month ago and were deemed to be ok. However a horse does not loose this much condition in a month. Infact I am surprised one of these paticular horses is still standing.
These animals are in an appauling condition and if someone goes out there tonight with food and water for the poor souls, the RSPCA will not seize them because they are "sufficiently looked after". This also applies to any animal that is suffering in such an emaciated state. Steps need to be taken to change the law so that the RSPCA can act before an animal is in such an emaciated state that inevitabily it has to be put to sleep. Especially when such things are preventable."
Then the link and my name.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Sent 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's annoying being so far away!


----------



## Mosh (3 September 2009)

Right, I'm off to bed now
Will check again in the morning 
and I'll see you all in the morning!
Night xxx


----------



## andy7418 (3 September 2009)

Hi again

For those that havent been following from the start - I am the one who made the original post

If it helps anybody, here are the links to the other photos that we took.  They arent great quality but maybe useful:

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9029.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9033.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9035.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk136/andy_keys/IMG_9037.jpg



I will pop down before 8am if I can to make sure that they havent been moved, and hang around as long as I can for the first troops to arrive.


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

just about to send this email to my friend at Look East

tell me what you think ebfore i send it and if there is anything youd like to add
x

Dear Amanda

Sorry for the out of the blue email but I'm writing to you in the hope you as a fellow horse-woman may be able to do something to help this cause. 

The cause i am referring to is, is the disgraceful state of 2 horses in Stamford. These two horses are severely emaciated and were visited by the RSPCA one month ago and stated to be 'OK' they are far from OK. 

These horses and their condition have been extensively talked about on the Horse and Hound Forum, with many people appealing for help and offering their own support
this can be viewed via this link
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/4763820/page/0/fpart/1/vc/1

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151607339174&amp;ref=nf this is a link to the facebook group set up by people form the Horse and Hound forum who are desperately trying to raise awareness. As you can see they are planning a meeting at the address at 10am tomorrow morning. I was hoping in some way you could perhaps help to raise awareness by maybe putting to the BBC as a potential issue. I understand if this is not possible but I thought it was worth an ask

If you could get back to me asap that would be greatly appreciated
Many Thanks
Naomi Leak and members of the Horse and Hound forum


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Night Mosh!

Thanks again Andy! You are an absolute star! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sounds good to me Pixxie! Hopefully she can help!


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

Andy,

well done.

Have you warned your neighbours that parking might be at a premiun tomorrow morning........

Lets just hope, that because of you and Chloe, these animals are spending their last night alone.

You should be really proud of yourselves!

I am here at work until 7am but if I done hear anything before I head home, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Hollycat (3 September 2009)

To be honest, it is more the vets I am angry with than the RSPCA.  If the vet had said the horses were in unacceptable condition the RSPCA would have organised the police and horseboxes to remove them there and then the same day.  If the vet said they were ok the RSPCA officer would be relatively powerless to do anything other than try and get another vets practise to come out and say they were unacceptable. And you can be sure their boss would not let that particular officer go to the expense of getting another vet.

Having worked in welfare it can be hard to get a vet to attend if the animals are known to be owed by travellers.  Sometimes the RSPCA has to get vets from hundreds of miles away to attend which can take a few days as the vet may need to take a whole day off work and most vets cannot drop everything in their practice for a job that will pay almost nothing. I am NOT sticking up for the RSPCA. This situation is a real disgrace, but sometimes it can get a few days to get a vet out. No vet = no removal so the vet is essential.  So with the best will in the world it may not be possible to have these horses seen by a vet and removed tomorrow.

What sort of vet thinks this treatment of horses is acceptable?  I am horrified.  

Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow and keep us all updated.  I will log on tomorrow night to see what has happened. I wish I could do more but I am in Hungary.  My ex boss is compassionate though and as long as I can get hold of her, she will help.


----------



## guido16 (3 September 2009)

I think we have to  reframe from to much from finger pointing at anyone......EXCEPT THE OWNER. 

The main purpose is to get these animals to a safe haven and once that is done then the accused can be taken to task.

I would like to think that we could at least get these horses fed and rugged tomorrow. I get the feeling that not many of those attending would walk away without that being done (after the charities say so)

The Press may well be interested, especially so soon after other serious neglect cases. fingers x


----------



## miss_bird (3 September 2009)

Only just seen and read this whole thread, was nearly in tearsat the photos then could not stop the tears at all the support
hope these poor animals do get the help they need, and the RSPCA need to be publically shamed about this it is a complete disgrace, hopefully the press will go to town on them.
Please can anyone who is going in the morning keep us updated as i am sure many of us will be there with our hearts but are too far away to be there bodily


----------



## snaptie (3 September 2009)

Apologies if I missed it but has the official Horse and Hound website/magazine picked up anything on this? Likely they cannot state or publish events or stories without official information but hopefully it will be so.


----------



## Brandysnap (3 September 2009)

Let's all write in to RSPCA, friends, copy to government.

Ooops, nearly forgot, let's all e-mail Jeremy Vine, seems like only way things get done nowadays! Telegraph is pretty good at exposing crap, but i still think Jeremy is best!

It's late now, but let's all e-mail him tomorrow, bring horse neglect out in open (wonder who'll dare to defend actions of assholes?) BS X


----------



## Sean77 (3 September 2009)

QR  Has any one noticed the huge swelling on the palaminos near fore tendon? What is it?


----------



## DW Team (3 September 2009)

Now off to Burghley armed with the photos and I am going to see just how many people I can find to get something happening. Will let you know later if I find anyone. I am over there all day.  RSPCA officers always seem to be around making sure no one leaves dogs in cars.  See if I can find one. Will also visit any others BHS H&amp;H and any journalists that I can find.


----------



## Llwyncwn (3 September 2009)

Have the authorities learned nothing from the Spindles Farm case?  

Well done Andy in bringing this to the attention of the horse world and to everyone who is getting involved in the 10am show of strength!  

Please keep this thread updated.  Hx


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (3 September 2009)

Well done guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i'm too far away to be of any practical use but you'll all be in my thoughts. Poor, poor horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## brighteyes (3 September 2009)

And if we all keep posting on here, it should reach the most popular forum topics in H&amp;H.

I am beginning to wonder about this Welfare Act and its new superpowers. and don't understand how or why there are still cases like this cropping up where animals have obviously been in poor condition for an extended period of time and NOBODY appears to have done a thing about it!

Criminal.

I'll be keeping my eye on things this morning - well, lunchtime as I'm at work til 1.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## siennamum (3 September 2009)

Hi,
This is slightly off at a tangent, but could someone contact admin and have them remove Andy's personal details from this post. Andy, this is a very public forum and I worry that the owners of these horses could be nasty characters, you have given  mobile no. street name etc. I think it would be prudent to remove these. I'm not sure if you can still edit them out tho'...


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

I kinda reckoned we would be a most popular topics anyway, wondering how HH were going to word it

Siennamum, admin cannot removed those details without removing the threads around them but I will PM them in case they haven't been already


----------



## kerilli (3 September 2009)

v v well done Andy for bringing this to everyone's attention, we all really can't thank you enough.
i very sincerely hope that that is the last night those poor horses will spend wet, cold and starving.
i, too, want to know which vet described them as 'okay' so recently. if it is true that vets don't want to go to cases such as this, and that the RSPCA has to get them from a different area, it makes me think the vets in question are in it for the £££s and are not animal lovers at all. 
	
	
		
		
	


	












the RSPCA has plenty of money, perhaps it needs to employ its own vets to cover every area so they are always available as soon as necessary. (btw, i think if you knew how much the RSPCA bigwigs are paid, you would be shocked to the core...)
are they still destroying a million dogs a year in the U.K.? that was their claim a few years ago.... compared to other charities who never destroy a healthy dog. 













i'll be going to the field before going on to Burghley, if there's anything i need to bring other than my very opinionated and outraged self, please someone let me know by pm, i'll check before i go.


----------



## itsme123 (3 September 2009)

Just yourself K 
	
	
		
		
	


	





and a flask of tea for the troops who have been waiting out in the rain xx


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 September 2009)

Would it be possible if anyone sees my post this morning and before I go to work, to PM me for my number to text me with any updates I will be at work without internet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

yup, think I'd be scared by an outraged and opinionated kerilli so that'll do! 

hope it all goes well guys, will await updates, was thinking about them first thing this morning.


----------



## ajb123 (3 September 2009)

Just a thought re publicity.  How about emailing Katy Price AKA Jordan - she has a bloody huge publicity machine and certainly got behind the Amersham debacle - it may be worth it if anyone has got an email addy for her


----------



## floradora09 (3 September 2009)

Too far for me to join the support group this morning, but will be thinking of you all xxx

The amount of support from all the members on here is truly fantastic =)


----------



## ibot (3 September 2009)

please i wish i could be there but my kids are a nightmare plse keep us posted


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (3 September 2009)

Have followed this since I was sent a text message about it. Didn't/couldn't post last night as I was too emotional about it all. I would have been calling for a lynch mob to hunt down the owners to teach them a lesson.

Now I've slept on it (with difficulty) I am restrained enough to say Thanks to Andy for bringing it to our attention and also thanks to everyone else who is able to offer help etc for the poor horses. In spite of everything they've been through I bet they have lovely natures and still trust people.

Good luck with the meeting at the field and raising the case at Burghley today. Look forward to reading an update.

I thought the Animal Act had been amended to allow RSPCA and other welfare agencies to act before the horses got into this state in the first place ? 

Call me a cynic if you like but does anyone else think that the RSPCA will act now that there has been so much attention has been drawn to it. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will be thinking of everyone today and hope that it all goes very well and and gets the required action


----------



## f_s_ (3 September 2009)

Here, here! Ellies_mum2!!

Hope that the RSPCA do act! Also, that someone will ask those very questions! Why were these horse allowed to get to that state in the first place, without welfare organisations intervention??

Thinking of everyone today and hope they get the attention, and the proper care required for these poor animals


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

well i finally cought up.
Just been looking at the other pictures andy posted im speechless. The worrying thing is that when ive took pictures of thin horses before they dont look as bad on the photograph as they actually are. These two must be in a pretty desperate state.
Good luck to everyone,your all amazing.
WELL DONE ANDY


----------



## Taboo1968 (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just a thought re publicity.  How about emailing Katy Price AKA Jordan - she has a bloody huge publicity machine and certainly got behind the Amersham debacle - it may be worth it if anyone has got an email addy for her 

[/ QUOTE ]

The people involved in Operation Esther in the past also have a huge publicity field, so wont need Jordan!  Think she's got enough on her plate at the moment too!!!

By the way - Morning everyone, have had a call to say horses ok, shivering but ok..... will be on our way up there soon


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

Thanks MrT


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 September 2009)

Sorry repeating myself is anyone able to send me a text to say what is happening when everyone goes over, don't fancy waiting until tonight to find out.


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

By the way - Morning everyone, have had a call to say horses ok, shivering but ok..... will be on our way up there soon 

[/ QUOTE ]

Glad they are ok, last night all I had on my mind was whether the chestnut would be able to endure another night.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BankEndRescue (3 September 2009)

I'm pretty damned sure that RSPCA will act if there is enough fuss made, they certainly won't want bad publicity.  Please though let's remember to keep things civil, though I'm sure I don't really need to say that.

Anyway, best let Michelle have her laptop back and see you there soon!


----------



## MrsMozart (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just a thought re publicity.  How about emailing Katy Price AKA Jordan - she has a bloody huge publicity machine and certainly got behind the Amersham debacle - it may be worth it if anyone has got an email addy for her 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've emailed KP's fan club. As you say, high profile!

I've also emailed someone in France who used to be a journalist. Heavily involved in horses. Asked if she can do anything that will get the world's attention.

The new Animal Welfare Act is meant to stop this sort of thing from happening, and if if it does, the Act is meant to give others the power to do something about it without fear of further harming the horses futures.


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

I have not really slept, wide awake now on here checking it al the time for anymore news....i'm sooo concerened for them...couldn't bring myslef to look at the other pics....the 1st lot are sticking in my head as it is.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE GOING THIS AM PLEASE UPDATE ASAP!!!!
I've added link also to FB.....

xx


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

Slinky has just txt me to say horses are as bad as they look in pics and she can't find any water in field 
	
	
		
		
	


	











 she has found hay and water so not sure what can be done


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Good Luck Everyone! I hope the RSPCA arrive and make a statement  Well done Andy and Chloe for noticing this and bringing it to the attention of the world and his dog 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 All the best to everyone going down there! 

Nick.


----------



## debsflo (3 September 2009)

totally shocked.good luck today hopefully by tonight those poor horses will be safe.just hope its not too late.


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Slinky has just txt me to say horses are as bad as they look in pics and she can't find any water in field 
	
	
		
		
	


	











 she has found hay and water so not sure what can be done 

[/ QUOTE ]

So someone has hayed and watered them overnight????


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

good luck to all of you today and good idea re KP

i emailed my friend at BBC Look East last night, waiting for a reply, will call their hotline in an hour if ive had no reply as i cant find her number

will be arming myself with these photos at burghley on saturday if nothing has happened, will be waiting for updates 
....also just WOW at everyones support, truly truly incredible. i told my mum all about it this morning and she was astonished about how much everyone was supporting the cause and how 'militant' we were.

so well done all and again thank you Andy and Chloe


----------



## Lexie81 (3 September 2009)

Well done Andy for spotting these poor horses and having the presence of mind to come on here for help. 
I am new to HHO but from reading this thread it seems that there are some pretty amazing caring horse lovers on here. I'm off to work now but just wanted to add my comment and say that i hope to God that something is done about this asap. Hats off to all the members who have taken action.


----------



## fourpawswhite (3 September 2009)

I have just arrived at work and am sat here in floods of tears.  I am in Scotland, to far to come but send all the best to all of you helping and going down there.  Andy and Chloe, you are amazing, thank you so much.  I know I am far away but if I could help in any other way please let me know.  xxx


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Slinky has just txt me to say horses are as bad as they look in pics and she can't find any water in field 
	
	
		
		
	


	











 she has found hay and water so not sure what can be done 

[/ QUOTE ]

So someone has hayed and watered them overnight???? 

[/ QUOTE ]

NOWAY!!!! thats totally thrown it all now....poor horses won't get help they need if they have hay and water.....without sounding totally horrid...can anyone take it out.....and wait for the charities to get there...please for the sake of these babies.........oh my god I'm proper worried now that they won't get the help they are desperate for!!!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (3 September 2009)

I've just emailed the link to the BBC Press Office (I couldn't find any other email address that looked suitable).


----------



## Tinypony (3 September 2009)

I hope to goodness nobody has left hay and water in the field as a result of this thread.  These horses need rescuing immediately, that won't happen if there is any doubt that they might be being cared for.
A link to this thread has been sent to the newsdesk of the Daily Mail, by a very nice lady who writes for the paper.  It would be good to highlight the obstacles that are still in the way when we try to help equines in desperate need.


----------



## LauraBR (3 September 2009)

Wonderful to see so many people rallying round to try and help these poor horses. 

No matter how bad or inexcusable the conditions appear to be though I do think it would be wise to remember that ultimately none of us know the background on these horses, we don't know for sure what work has been done with the owner by the RSPCA behind the scenes, or whether the circumstances were such that they were unable to do any more at the time. For all we know the RSPCA could have been checking on them regularly and working with the owner- I know it doesn't appear that way but the fact is you just don't know. Perhaps there is already legal action in the pipeline that the RSPCA are not at liberty to discuss with the general public?

I'm not defending anyone, and it does look very much like these horses desperately need help, I'm just saying perhaps it would be prudent to ensure you are in possession of the full facts before going in guns blazing and bringing tv crews to the horses etc.    

Really hope it's not too late for them, lovely that there are so many caring people so willing to try and help them.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (3 September 2009)

are peeps still meeting there at 10am? i thought i might come... but it's a fair way for me to go with such an enormous belly... so don't want to get there to find everyone has left...! x


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

cant be there but im there in spirit!


----------



## Tinypony (3 September 2009)

I think even if the RSPCA were found to be working with the owners of the horses, this would demonstrate how inadequate that approach is, and how unfair on the animals involved.  These horses will be lucky to survive this ordeal.  It would be unforgivable (but also hopefully unlikely) to discover that a welfare agency had allowed them to remain in the field in this state.  Or in fact, at an earlier stage of their deterioration.
I do think however that some care needs to be exercised now.  It would be easy for somebody well-intentioned to undermine the rescue efforts.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## spike123 (3 September 2009)

I have followed this thread since the beginning.I can not believe anyone who has read this entire thread would be so stupid as to hay and water these horses. You could be responsible for killing them should they now not get the help they need and that is if they do not colic due to their internal organs not being able to cope. A little knowledge is such a dangerous thing! It is utter stupidity to do this when they are so close to being rescued from their situation.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

all i can think is owners have seen this and tried to sort it as such buy feeding them take it out ! then they have no evidence


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

Have also just emailed Cambridge Evening News covered a story on a stolen cat a while back so this thing does interest them


----------



## fourpawswhite (3 September 2009)

I have just spoken to Redwings Welfare department and emailed them this link.  They are going to call me back but the girl I spoke to said she would do all she could to be there for 10am.  I am not sure if anyone else contacted them as well.  I had to call them a few months ago when RSPCA would not get invloved and they were amazing.


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
all i can think is owners have seen this and tried to sort it as such buy feeding them take it out ! then they have no evidence 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quite..... I think they have read that if hay and water has been offered then the RSPCA will be powerless to do anything.......... publicity, works both ways!!


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

wee update, hay is in a shed so not in field.  
Owners are apparently very hostile and have been reported before, seems they have everything they need to look after horses.
Only hope is they can enforce vet attention or confiscate


----------



## Tinypony (3 September 2009)

Can we avoid making accusations and calling people stupid?  It's not going to help the horses to start fighting among ourselves (or condemning the RSPCA at this stage).


----------



## skye123 (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
wee update, hay is in a shed so not in field.  
Owners are apparently very hostile and have been reported before, seems they have everything they need to look after horses.
Only hope is they can enforce vet attention or confiscate 

[/ QUOTE ]

So the hay is being stored in a shed and the horses cant access it?


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
wee update, hay is in a shed so not in field.  
Owners are apparently very hostile and have been reported before, seems they have everything they need to look after horses.
Only hope is they can enforce vet attention or confiscate 

[/ QUOTE ]

So the hay is being stored in a shed and the horses cant access it?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Which is obviously the most useful place for it when you have emaciated horses........


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

sorry guys, i'm only taking info from txt message so might not be very clear


----------



## ajb123 (3 September 2009)

Just another thought re publicity.  Anyone going to Burghley who have friends/connections who are competing (particularly if they are "big names") how about getting them on board - particularly the riders who are MBEs etc - if they spoke up on the horses behalf to powers that be perhaps that would help?  Sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Guys bear in mind, whether a forum member takes it out or not. This post is still live, and its been sent to the papers. There is nothing to say that RSPCA wont come on here look at the posts and get the forum members in trouble!
Be careful!


----------



## Weezy (3 September 2009)

I echo lzt - although I am very distressed to see these horses I think some people have gone a smidge overboard.  The course of action is simple - if the RSPCA are not doing anything, contact the ILPH, and if they won't do anything then all of you must walk away from this - sadly these are the facts, removing the horses is stealing and unless you are happy to be a criminal...well....


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
if the RSPCA are not doing anything, contact the ILPH, and if they won't do anything then all of you must walk away from this . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just to clarify, What do you mean by "Walk away"?

Nick.


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

Can someone make up a flyer along the lines of these horses are 5 mins away and the RSPCA have done NOTHING with pics so we can all hand them out at burghley???

Its about time everyone knew how useless they are


----------



## debsflo (3 September 2009)

i for one would be happy to be a criminal rather than walk away !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I echo lzt - although I am very distressed to see these horses I think some people have gone a smidge overboard.  The course of action is simple - if the RSPCA are not doing anything, contact the ILPH, and if they won't do anything then all of you must walk away from this - sadly these are the facts, removing the horses is stealing and unless you are happy to be a criminal...well.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whilst I agree theres not a great deal that can be done without the authorites on side.... I dont think anyone will "walk away" ...... perhaps not remove the horses, but at least make sure they have regular water and feed..... if they are able!


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I hope to goodness nobody has left hay and water in the field as a result of this thread.  These horses need rescuing immediately, that won't happen if there is any doubt that they might be being cared for.


[/ QUOTE ]

There is NO doubt in the mind of anyone with half a brain that these horses are NOT being cared for adequately and that they are suffering under the meaning of the Act.  IF the provision of emergency hay and water prevents the welfare organisations taking action (and I very much doubt it will!) then in one important way that would be a good thing!!

Yes - a GOOD thing - because unfortunately - these poor brutes are just two horses!  There are hundreds - maybe thousands - out there that will be suffering, now and in the future.  IF these horses aren't rescued - and die (as they surely will) then with the head of steam built up here in barely 12 hours we can ensure the legislation is strengthened further.  The idiots at DEFRA think the amended Act is wonderful - and comprehensive - and that it works.  If the Act IS totally useless, the suffering and ultimate death of these two poor animals CAN be used to help others!


----------



## debsflo (3 September 2009)

HAS ANYONE FROM WHW GOT BACK IN RESPONSE TO MESSAGES YET


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

janetgeorge i agree but at same time is anyone prepared to let them die?? NO i sure aint i rather know i tried to save them then not if RSPCA wont take them or any other charity I will buy them off owners and at least try to help them


----------



## Skippydo (3 September 2009)

Sorry, only just caught up with this, it's utterly disgusting  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Well done Andy you are a star for bringing this to the worlds attention.
Horses need people like you who care x


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Is anyone able to txt me with updates today?  If so please PM me and I will give you my number.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

I think the flyers are a really good idea, I'm not computer clever enough to make them though.  Is anyone else able to??


----------



## BSJAlove (3 September 2009)

ditto, if someone could text me updates? PM me and ill give my number. good luck today everyone.


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

Update so far


no hay in field, just hay in shed. Slinky has just spoken to bransby, they are onto it, have asked that people keep on to RSPCA. They will take the horses but need RSPCA to confiscate.


----------



## f_s_ (3 September 2009)

Update -  Samstar beat me to it!!!!


----------



## weevil (3 September 2009)

I agree, nobody knows the history of these horses and if the owners are hostile then I truly don't see what good a demonstration of hysterical women at their field will do to any organisations that may already be aware of and working to rectify this situation.
I also think it is a shame to drag Burghley into this, by all means make a point of mentioning it to welfare organisations that are represented there but dragging the event into the headlines just because of its proximity to the horses is IMO a little unfair.


----------



## Bambino (3 September 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone going this morning. It's great the way everyone has pulled together to get these poor horses noticed. 
Thank you Andy for taking some action for these horses.
Has anyone thought about e mailing the local MP?


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

Fantastic news anyone heard from ILPH yet?
I will try to make some flyers up will post on new thread even if every one of us takes 10 to burghley then that should get the message across


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Update -  Samstar beat me to it!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Morning!

Great news, although still relying on RSPCA to confiscate 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyone know if any press are attending?


----------



## missieh (3 September 2009)

I can't get there at 10am as too far and 2 toddlers, but I HAVE JUST SPOKEN TO A REPORTER AT THE STAMFORD MERCURY AND THEY ARE SENDING REPORTERS DOWN FOR 10AM. Good luck!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Woohoo great news!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Ooh excellent


----------



## Rikki (3 September 2009)

Dear Andy - thank you for caring for these poor souls.   They are very emaciated.  Like the others say please continue to pursue the RSPCA but also contact other horse welfare organisations - ILPH have local officers.  International League for the Protection of Horses.   I have looked on the internet for any horse rescue services locally but I can't find any.   Did you email the photos to the RSPCA?   Is there a local stables nearby who might help with encouraging the RSPCA to move quicker?


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

Brilliant news


----------



## Kenzo (3 September 2009)

Just looked at this post now, unfortunately I am unable to follow the post all the way through with being at work but I wish everyone involved all the best in hopefully sorting these poor ponies out, also shows what a great team and network of people that are on HHO, well done guys hopefully the ponies suffering will now stop.


----------



## Ravenwood (3 September 2009)

Thinking of you all in 20 mins!!  Don't forget to take lots of photos


----------



## nijinsky (3 September 2009)

My God, I missed all this last night, spent the whole train journey into work catching up.  I didn't dare look at the pictures though until I got to work - that poor chestnut, disgusting.

Fwiw I wouldn't waste any time with the RSPCA, any time I have dealt with WHW or as it used to be ILPH they were brilliant and attended incident pretty quickly &amp; always followed up with a report to me.  I'd say they would be the best people to get involved.

Will follow thread closely now I'm up to date.


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

Have been reading the post but havent commented yet as not sure what to say apart from the fact im absolutely disgusted 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Good luck at 10!!! We need LOTS AND LOTS of photos.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## andy7418 (3 September 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry to go off on a tangent but was hoping someone could help with getting our details (probably not the smartest move on our behalf!) removed from the posts as forum is getting more attention than we anticipated and Andy's phone is being inundated with calls!

Thanks again everyone, fingers crossed for this morning.

Andy &amp; Chloe


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

Im sure lots of people have pm'ed admin about getting them deleted, but I will give it another shot


----------



## siani1989 (3 September 2009)

I have been follwing the post - and i am disgusted these horses have been left in this state - good luck at 10 am


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Hey Andy And Chloe, Ill quickly ask Admin, and see what he can do for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Please get a load of photos of this morning! With hopefully the press and forum members arriving 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Nick.
Once again, Well done!


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

I'm suppose to be working so can some please tell RSPCA that the press are going to be there please


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Which RSPCA branch is it? Do they have their own email?
I can't call but I will email if I know what email address


----------



## missieh (3 September 2009)

Get VIDEO EVIDENCE as well as photos if poss. MP e'mailed.


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

I haven't a clue, slinky just told me let RSPCA know


----------



## dizzydonkeys (3 September 2009)

Andy, you should just be able to edit your post and remove your details I think - surely Admin don't need to do it, some more knowledgable people may be able to correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's the little symbols at the bottom of the relevent post?

And well done have been following this most of the night and back watching now - good luck all xx


----------



## Red30563 (3 September 2009)

What an incredible thread this is. Have been follwing it from the start. It shows the power of forums (fora?) at their best!

I hope when H &amp; H mag cover the story of these horses - as I hope they will - it is pointed out that they were saved by a 'bunch of strangers' on an internet forum!

My thoughts are with those dear horses this morning, and with all of you who are supporting and helping their cause. Good luck to all who are attending at 10 which is ..... about now!


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Andy, you should just be able to edit your post and remove your details I think - surely Admin don't need to do it, some more knowledgable people may be able to correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's the little symbols at the bottom of the relevent post?

And well done have been following this most of the night and back watching now - good luck all xx 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was posted to long ago I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Only get a certain amount of time to edit


----------



## hezza1 (3 September 2009)

Thinking about all who are at the field good luck


----------



## TGM (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Andy, you should just be able to edit your post and remove your details I think - surely Admin don't need to do it, some more knowledgable people may be able to correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's the little symbols at the bottom of the relevent post?

And well done have been following this most of the night and back watching now - good luck all xx 

[/ QUOTE ] HHO has a time limit on post editing - after a certain amount of time has elapsed you can no longer edit your posts.  Admin need to remove Andy's contact details and people have already PM'd Admin to do it.  Admin only works office hours so hopefully they are now on the case.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

wish i could be there!


----------



## dizzydonkeys (3 September 2009)

Oh OK no worries worth a try


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

just spoken to the RSPCA and told them whats goning on again and that theres going to be a big meet up and press and everyone getting involved.
Fingers crossed


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

QR- While I am appalled the poor horses have clearly been neglected like this I think everyone needs to take a step back for a moment.

O.k the chestnut is in a terrible state but we dont know its history- it doesnt look wormy to me it looks old- it may be that the horse has no teeth and therefore would struggle with anything its given. We also know the vet is aware of the horse (calling it the old boy) There is grass in the field and Andy says there is another pony that is fat. When the RSPCA visited a month ago there must have been water- i doubt the owner has just decided to take the water away. 

I know the RSPCA can be very ineffective however they need to be given a chance to act. No one knows what happened when they visited a month ago.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I haven't a clue, slinky just told me let RSPCA know 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ok just rang, after having to go through everything they say they will pass on that there's people down there now and press will be attending.

They didn't seem very convinced that i was getting the information from the internet though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Though I said it's from speaking to people who are there atm aswell.
I think even more so because I phoned from Scotland.
Asked what website but I didn't know whether to tell them or not? 

Sorry, i am utterly rubbish at phoning people 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But it should get passed on that the press will be there.


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

This pony is 37, has hardly any teeth but looks like this...







That old chestnut pony is neglected and starved, end of.


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

have been told aout 8 people there at mo


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

hay dont worry at least your trying, i rang last night and again just now so surely they have got to take some action  now


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

ive just let BER know she needs video evidence so she is going to sort it


----------



## MrsElle (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
QR- While I am appalled the poor horses have clearly been neglected like this I think everyone needs to take a step back for a moment.

O.k the chestnut is in a terrible state but we dont know its history- it doesnt look wormy to me it looks old- it may be that the horse has no teeth and therefore would struggle with anything its given. We also know the vet is aware of the horse (calling it the old boy) There is grass in the field and Andy says there is another pony that is fat. When the RSPCA visited a month ago there must have been water- i doubt the owner has just decided to take the water away. 

I know the RSPCA can be very ineffective however they need to be given a chance to act. No one knows what happened when they visited a month ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree in that we don't know the full story, but even if the chestnut is elderly with bad teeth it should not have been allowed to get into that state.  How many of us here would allow our elderly horses to end up in such a condition?  I'm sorry but the 'we don't know the full story' doesn't wash.


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

yes and thats great but i imagine its taking you alot of work to keep it like that. This pony could belong to an elderly person who just dont know how to manage it- now i know this MUST be dealt with but no one knows the facts. 

It may be that the pony needs pts but going in there with rugs or hay or feeds is not going to do any good long term.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
hay dont worry at least your trying, i rang last night and again just now so surely they have got to take some action  now 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, thanks. 
I think we've drawn plenty of attention to it so hopefully they get out of there by the end of today!


----------



## beckieswann (3 September 2009)

The poor horses! I can't believe that nothing has been done as of yet! Please let us know what happens - it's absolutely disgusting that someone can do that to an animal! The poor poor things!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (3 September 2009)

have watched this thread since it went up but haven't been able to think of what to say. all I can say is thank you to all out there this morning trying to sort out those poor poor animals, good luck!


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

libby, RSPCA were given chance to act, Andy reported these horses again on sunday and they have not attended since then I think


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
yes and thats great but i imagine its taking you alot of work to keep it like that. This pony could belong to an elderly person who just dont know how to manage it- now i know this MUST be dealt with but no one knows the facts. 

It may be that the pony needs pts but going in there with rugs or hay or feeds is not going to do any good long term. 

[/ QUOTE ]

All the more reason they need rescuing then...


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

we will find out true story soon if someone know the owner who lives local they will be told there is heaps of people on field press and RSPCA will get /give facts and it will be sorted once and for all im amazed everyone has pulled toghter.

my offer of hay/stable still stand for them and if its needed i can have stable ready by 4pm!


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

My point is you dont know.


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

And thats really kind and generous, lets just keep our fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

what so I don't know that andy called the RSPCA on sunday because I didn't do it myself?


----------



## vicijp (3 September 2009)

Horse and Hound won't report on anything unless you get an authority involved - they do not like to upset people.
So either get a relevant authority there to confiscate the horses, or buy them.
Don't go filling them with food and shoving wormers down them, you will kill them with kindness.


----------



## Harriephebs (3 September 2009)

What is upsetting me the most is someone once loved these ponies like we love ours. What have these horses done to deserve this? How can they still be so trusting of people? I really hope it's not too late for these ponies and some one shows them the love they deserve


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

no what i am saying is- 

you said the "Andy called the RSPCA on SUnday and they havent attended since then I think"

how do you know the RSPCA havent attended since Sunday?


----------



## Vicki1986 (3 September 2009)

is there any news on whats happened to these ponies?


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

everyone is doing such a wonderful job, i think its amazing that this has been pulled together in less than 24hours, just goes to show what people power can do. i only hope the good efforts dont go to waste
 and i seriously hope H&amp;H cover this in the magazine


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

At the end of the day, no matter how much of a "Novice" some one is, they should know a horse shouldnt and doesnt deserve to get so thin. And I would hope even non-horsey people know they need clean water 24/7.

Nick.


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

tbh libby I wasn't sure what was best to suggest when andy first posted apart from suggesting WHW as many did but they won't touch if RSPCA is already involved.

It is more that these horses were in poor enough condition to be reported and checked a month ago and old horse was standing and eating so that was fine. condition has obviously deteriorated since then and they have not been checked on and IMO no horse should be alive in that state, if it is in that state due to medical reasons/owner not knowing it should be pts.


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If I can help in anyway shape or form, please let me know. I may not be able to get there tomorrow but I am only an hour away so might be able to do something.
Have posted this on other forums too 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can't get over but if I can help then let me know


----------



## vetsbestfriend (3 September 2009)

Morning all

Slinky and myself were there at 8 am.  The 2 emaciated ones are as bad in real life as the photos.  The chestnut also has rain scald and a weeping sore on its neck.  Both the chectnut and palamino look quite old, the other 2 in the field are fine and in good health/weight.

The field they are in has grass and they also have access to another field that has grass.  There is a water trough in the middle of the field which is full.  There is a shed on the edge of the field that contains hay storage and a trailer near the shed that has 2 rugs in it.  Unfortunately the horses have got their basic needs catered for however, the best bet is the condition/health of the 2 older ponies.

They are all nice natured, heartbreaking to see what they are like.

Only just got into work and logged on.  I am sure that the main posse is there now and action is being taken.


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My point is you dont know. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAHA, righttt... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You gave the scenario, an old person not knowing how to look after them and manage them properly, all the more reason they need rescuing so someone that is able can look after them and manage them properly.

I very much doubt that is the case. It could be any scenario, but to me they still need rescuing...


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

OK say horses are cared for, there is no water in the field no buckets. hay in shed but not being given out. 2 healthy horses 2 that aren't so surely the horse even if it was elderly wouldn't be in that state as a vet would of put it on a strict diet and wormed the horse. so its rapid down hill don't forget there are TWO thin horses not just 1. 

If you were a owner with thin horse who couldn't keep weight on you would be rugging it up and providing adequate feed whether that is mulch or not not leaving it in a field with 1 healthy pony in all weather looking like this

even a beginner knows how to basically look after a horse my neighbour never been around a horse before and has said they need 5 basic things food, water, shelter, love and vet treatment

we have to face facts that not all horse owners are caring horses mean MONEY to some people and they don't care about there welfare so long as they get there cash


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

libby, - charlie spoke to the vet that attended with RSPCA a month ago and his reaction was that he would prob have to go out again soon then, I would have assumed (I know assumed) if they had visited they may have taken the same vet practice with them

I think back in the thread andy had callled the RSPCA again and they said they hadnt attended yet

I would have hoped if they had attended in the last few days that horse be removed and hospitalised and given the IV support it most likely needs before it goes into multiple organ failure or PTS


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

thanks vets best friend

I would still think the chestnut horse could be confiscated due to inadequate vet care even if basic needs appear to be being met.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

ok i wrote that before i saw vetsbestfriend post


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

My example was to say that is one possible scenario. I do not claim to know whats going on- I dont.

 [ QUOTE ]
Slinky and myself were there at 8 am. The 2 emaciated ones are as bad in real life as the photos. The chestnut also has rain scald and a weeping sore on its neck. Both the chectnut and palamino look quite old, the other 2 in the field are fine and in good health/weight.

The field they are in has grass and they also have access to another field that has grass. There is a water trough in the middle of the field which is full. There is a shed on the edge of the field that contains hay storage and a trailer near the shed that has 2 rugs in it. Unfortunately the horses have got their basic needs catered for however, the best bet is the condition/health of the 2 older ponies.


[/ QUOTE ] 

So as it turns out they do have water, and grass, and there are two healthy ponies there. Lets just hope the RSPCA can act on the condition of the other two. With the vet knowing straight away about the horse makes me think its an on-going case they are losing.


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

.' I found them on Sunday, and immediately phoned the RSPCA cruelty line, but as yet nothing has been done (I phoned again today, but got no further with them)'

andys first post (he also contacted the police who said badger the RSPCA more)


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

UPDATE

Local press are there,WHW field officer on way also


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Thanks for the updates Samstar and Vetsbestfriend!


----------



## 251libby (3 September 2009)

Judging by vetsbestfriends post I think everyones gone a bit mad, they have a field full of grass and they have water. I feel really upset about the state of these two older horses and hope something will be done but think this has got a bit out of hand. I appritiate that the horses cannot eat the grass because of no teeth, but I think we need to step back and wait for the charities to do their thing, this could be different to what we perceve.


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

FANTASTIC


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Great


----------



## _Libby_ (3 September 2009)

Totally agree


----------



## MrsElle (3 September 2009)

Thanks for the update Samstar, keep em coming!

I am sitting at work just clicking 'refresh' over and over waiting for more news


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

I just got a reply to the e-mail that I sent to BHS! Here it is:

Dear All 

Thank you for your emails. As you can imagine I have had an awful lot of them so rather than reply to each one individually (which would take forever) I am just doing a group reply  I hope that this is ok with everyone. 

From the photos I have seen it is clear that urgent action needs to be taken. Our own senior local welfare officer for the area will be visiting the horses later today (as I am sure many of you are aware, our welfare officers are volunteers and consequently cannot always respond immediately  most of them have jobs as well). She is very experienced and has all of the necessary local contacts so I am very hopeful that we can get this situation sorted out. If need be I will come up myself tomorrow.

In the meantime I would be grateful if you could keep me up to date with any news you have. Im afraid I just dont have time to keep up with the thread on HHO (sadly there are a lot of other welfare cases around the country we are also dealing with) and I dont want to send out a volunteer if the horses have already been helped and sorted out. 

Thank you all for caring enough to take the time to help these horses. I have seen a bit of charity bashing on the forum and often I can understand why people may sometimes feel like this, but please believe me the BHS puts horse welfare as a priority (and all of us individuals that work in welfare obviously do  you dont do it to become rich!), we just have to struggle a bit due to limited funds and resources.

Lets just hope we can work together to help these horses


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I am sitting at work just clicking 'refresh' over and over waiting for more news 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too, don't think I will get much work done today


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

I am hoping that if more than one charity is there, then there is moer than one brain there and they can then hopefully have a sensible conflab on to how best to proceed.

I cannot see how that chestnut can be allowed to stay there in that condition.


----------



## Serephin (3 September 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread - but I am two minutes from Stamford, I have some rugs if needed, buckets for food etc - if I can do anything let me know.


----------



## poppysue (3 September 2009)

Hi 
Well done for trying to get something done about this, many turn away.
PLEASE CALL MR JACKSON ON 01953498682 HE IS TO DO WITH WORLD HORSE WELFARE.
Thanks again
Sue


----------



## vetsbestfriend (3 September 2009)

I don't think everyone has gone mad for no reason.  The condition of the 2 ponies is extreme and really does need acting upon immediately.  Upsetting thing is that there are also houses backing on to the field and it was only when Andy's girlfriend walked her dog in the field that she found them and then all of this action started.

Just hope they can remove the 2 older horses today and get them the health care they need.

I am really sorry i couldn't stay for the main group but I had to get to work.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

I don't think they need anything, but if youre free, an extra person down there certainly wouldn't go amiss!


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

Wowww thanks Katie


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

ester - see my post a few posts up from this one, BHS are sending someone out too! They e-mailed back


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Great email from the BHS! I for one will happily donate to any charity to takes them on in hope of helping with vets bills etc 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Hopefully something will be done now


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

serephin, it became more of a raising awareness of these horses than immediate help from people so there are people down there this morning hopefully, RSPCA/WHW and bransby.


----------



## MrsElle (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Judging by vetsbestfriends post I think everyones gone a bit mad, they have a field full of grass and they have water. I feel really upset about the state of these two older horses and hope something will be done but think this has got a bit out of hand. I appritiate that the horses cannot eat the grass because of no teeth, but I think we need to step back and wait for the charities to do their thing, this could be different to what we perceve. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, so there appears to be grass and water, but it is blatently evident that the needs of these particular horses aren't being met.  They need more than grass.  They need rugs and shelter.  These needs are not being met, therefore there is absolutely no excuse.  Anyone with eyes in their heads can see that the condition of these two horses is pitiful.  It is a blatent case of neglect if nothing else and something needs to be done.  The RSPCA were called out a month ago and have seemingly done nothing.  If they were indeed monitoring these horses then they too are neglectful by letting them get into the condition they are in.

Yes, the horses might be old, they might have access to food and water, but that just isn't good enough. The RSPCA have been negligent in my opinion.


----------



## joeanne (3 September 2009)

Well done guys, fingers crossed those ponies will be somewhere far nicer by tonight.
Amazing what an internet thread can achieve!


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

need i mention "rat poison"


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Schpug - yeah by the sounds of the e-mail several people e-mailed too, so so glad that they're also sending someone out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I also e-mailed Blue Cross, WHW, RSPCA Lincoln, and tried Redwings but my e-mail wouldn't go through


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Schpug - yeah by the sounds of the e-mail several people e-mailed too, so so glad that they're also sending someone out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I also e-mailed Blue Cross, WHW, RSPCA Lincoln, and tried Redwings but my e-mail wouldn't go through 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well one email is better than none 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Well done chick 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Oh and yes "rat poison" springs to mind...


----------



## joeanne (3 September 2009)

What is more annoying MrsElle is that the RSPCA fought like mad to get the 5 freedoms passed as law.
All that is needed is prove of INTENT to cause suffering, and from the condition of those two ponies, the intent is clear to all!


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't think everyone has gone mad for no reason.  The condition of the 2 ponies is extreme and really does need acting upon immediately.  Upsetting thing is that there are also houses backing on to the field and it was only when Andy's girlfriend walked her dog in the field that she found them and then all of this action started.

Just hope they can remove the 2 older horses today and get them the health care they need.



[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed, even though if they do have water/hay, those two horses are obviously in desperate need of medical attention


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Just an idea? IF they get rescued, what about setting up a page like Godiva, So that people can donate? And then the money can go to the charity taking care of them? And then we can get friend on Facbook and other forums to donate aswell to give these poor animals a better chance?

Just an idea


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Just had a text from Mosh, they're waiting for the welfare officer and apparently the fallabella is actually a weanling of some sort, and the RSPCA knew about the horses several years ago.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

years ago


----------



## 251libby (3 September 2009)

The reason is the only ACTUAL FACTS we know is that they are in a terrible state, that they have access to food and water (even if they cant eat it) and they they are in a field with 2 perfectly healthy horses. 
Those are the FACTs the rest is speculation.
I'm not saying those pics aren't horrendous they are! But everyone is going in all guns blazing! I do hope as I've said before that something is done.


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

yes cm but they are clearly not healthy and hence are being denied appropriate veterinary treatment. 

Am actually pleased they weren't rugged as noone may have noticed then.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

I do agree that we don't have all the facts!
However, I for one would much rather it was looked into and brought to attention to as many people as possible, even if it turned out that there is a story behind it, than nothing be done when there is a chance they can be helped, if that makes sense lol.


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

Damn ive got to go to work now already late
ill catch up later
BEST OF LUCK everyone


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (3 September 2009)

If the horses have no teeth then they surely need to be fed with soft feed that they can eat. Imagine having to look at grass that you can't eat when you are starving.!!!!!


----------



## dingle12 (3 September 2009)

Well done everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i have a bad feeling the old horses will be PTS too much damage done


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Just got another e-mail from BHS - 

A quick update  our most senior welfare officer (who is not local but does happen to be in the area) is on her way to the field as I type.


----------



## camilla4 (3 September 2009)

Have only just read this.  Replying to keep it at the top of the list!

Well done for posting Andy - looking at other threads it looks like everyone is determined to see something done!!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just got another e-mail from BHS - 

A quick update  our most senior welfare officer (who is not local but does happen to be in the area) is on her way to the field as I type. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooh excellent


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

The problem is if everyone had not gone in 'all guns blazing' nothing would be done to help these horses. In the condition that they are in THEY HAVE DAYS LEFT, not weeks, months or years. 

They need help now before it's to late.  If that chestnut goes down he will not get back up as he will not have the strength to do so, he would have died slowly and painfully all alone. 

Hopefully now help is on the way it is not to late to save them or at least put them out of the misery they are so obviously suffering.

Without making  noise that WOULD NOT have happened!


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just got another e-mail from BHS - 

A quick update  our most senior welfare officer (who is not local but does happen to be in the area) is on her way to the field as I type. 

[/ QUOTE ]

wooop wooop!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thank god for the BHS! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And a serious well done Katie xxx


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

dingle, I have that feeling too but would rather that than it be left there.


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

I do hope help hasnt come too late for them and they can have at least a few months of quality life


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

ok heard from BER she has name and address of owner and is waiting for WHW to turn up


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2009)

wouldnt like to be in there shoes right now
im gone now!!!


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Schpug - he also asked for updates so I did say that water has been found in the field, but the two emaciated horses are old and don't have many teeth so are finding it difficult to eat. Also that they are obviously not getting the attention that they need


----------



## Fraggle2 (3 September 2009)

I sincerley hope that help hasnt come to late for these poor old horses. Even if they do have to be put to sleep at least there suffering will have ended in a dignified way. Not the cruel end that is what they will get if they are left as they are now.

Would also like to say well done to andy and chloe for highlighting and bringing this case to all of our attentions.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Name and address is excellent 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So they have WHW, BHS and local press


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

standford mercury are there so hopefully it will go to press!


----------



## ischa (3 September 2009)

im very shocked to see such pictures of horses in this state and glad that its getting looked into 
but i really think we have to be careful because we dont now all facts we only going by what weve heard and seen so correct  me if im wrong but if this turns out to be completly wrong and are accusing  such people of such things and touching private property ourselfs and horse and hound are open to legal matters ???
good luck to all those involve and hope it gets resolved soon !!!! and healing vibes to ponys


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Brilliant, the more welfare officers there, the better! BHS is on the way there now


----------



## diesel1981 (3 September 2009)

poor horses, how can people be so cruel


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

how on earth has BER got owners name and address??....by the sounds of it quite a few charities welfare people are on their way......THANK GOD!!

I'm getting proper sick feeling until I know that these poor animals will be moved away - and hope that they will travel ok too.....if they do get moved....fingers crossed!!

Thanks for all the UPDATES.....i'm not able to look at anything else at mo til I know whats happening with them....


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

katie i have let BER know BHS are on way! i hope this gets sorted


----------



## Kenzo (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The problem is if everyone had not gone in 'all guns blazing' nothing would be done to help these horses. In the condition that they are in THEY HAVE DAYS LEFT, not weeks, months or years. 

They need help now before it's to late.  If that chestnut goes down he will not get back up as he will not have the strength to do so, he would have died slowly and painfully all alone. 

Hopefully now help is on the way it is not to late to save them or at least put them out of the misery they are so obviously suffering.

Without making  noise that WOULD NOT have happened! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree, just shows that when people pull together on a forum, what a difference it can make to the life of two ponies, either by being re-homed and cared or being PTS, at least they won't be found dead in a field by someone one day.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

im sappost to be spring cleaning house but all i can do is keep refreshing post 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 didnt sleep well last night felt i should be doing more


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
didnt sleep well last night 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too


----------



## ruscara (3 September 2009)

I have a feeling that, if Horse and Hound were in any danger of prosecution, this thread would have been pulled by Admin ages ago.  

I truly hope that these poor horses can be helped.  I am amazed and delighted by the goodwill and energy created by an internet forum!  

Being an oldie, I do err on the side of caution, though.  And I wonder if involving the media without knowing any of the background facts is such a good idea.  And I speak as one who did just that a few years ago, with the best of intentions but without knowing all the facts.  

I hope everything turns out well in all respects


----------



## bekstheartist (3 September 2009)

Just like to say - well done to all, especially Andy who has highlighted the horses' plight. Fingers crossed and good luck. I too keep refreshing the page.


----------



## tikino (3 September 2009)

poor horses and well done to everyone for doing there bit esp andy. i hope a rescue plan is undertaken soon and they throw the book at the owners. theses horses didn't end up like this overnight and if they are old they still need proper care. so even if we don't know they full story you would need to be blind not to  know these animals where not getting the proper care


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Its days like these im glad to be a part of HHO


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Ooh excellent BHS were very quick!

Officer is there now and says they are awful. She wants them removed as soon as possible. Have place to go, but still waiting for RSPCA again!


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a feeling that, if Horse and Hound were in any danger of prosecution, this thread would have been pulled by Admin ages ago.  

I truly hope that these poor horses can be helped.  I am amazed and delighted by the goodwill and energy created by an internet forum!  

Being an oldie, I do err on the side of caution, though.  And I wonder if involving the media without knowing any of the background facts is such a good idea.  And I speak as one who did just that a few years ago, with the best of intentions but without knowing all the facts.  

I hope everything turns out well in all respects  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed! I mean, I think that contacted WHW, BHS etc. is a good idea, but perhaps the media shouldn't have been involved until we were certain of the facts, I'm pretty certain that this is neglect but obviously I don't know for sure


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooh excellent BHS were very quick!

Officer is there now and says they are awful. She wants them removed as soon as possible. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Brilliant!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooh excellent BHS were very quick!

Officer is there now and says they are awful. She wants them removed as soon as possible. Have place to go, but still waiting for RSPCA again! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Great News


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (3 September 2009)

How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............


----------



## TS_ (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooh excellent BHS were very quick!

Officer is there now and says they are awful. She wants them removed as soon as possible. Have place to go, but still waiting for RSPCA again! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's great that they agree something needs to be done and that they've turned up so quickly! I just hope the RSPCA gets there soon and does something.


----------



## dingle12 (3 September 2009)

Have the press turned up??


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who said to walk away?


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooh excellent BHS were very quick!

Officer is there now and says they are awful. She wants them removed as soon as possible. Have place to go, but still waiting for RSPCA again! 

[/ QUOTE ]


the news we've all been waiting for, that is absolutely fantastic, shows how one society will care more than others, awful it is that way though. lets hope this gets resolved today


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have the press turned up?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Local paper, Stamford Mercury is there


----------



## TS_ (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who said to walk away?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Someone further up the thread did.


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who said to walk away?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Weezy several million posts back......


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

several million posts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thread is moving quite quickly


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Oh dear  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Even if it were a case that we were all wrong, at least we cared enough to try to help!


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

yup, admin are well aware of this thread and would have pulled if they thought necessary ISCHA, 

I hope it all turns out for the best.


----------



## Natch (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who said to walk away?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Weezy did, although the exact meaning was unclear she said something along the lines of if RSPCA and WHW won't act then we should all walk away from it


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
several million posts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thread is moving quite quickly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed it is.... at least some progress is being made though!!


----------



## TGM (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooh excellent BHS were very quick!

Officer is there now and says they are awful. She wants them removed as soon as possible. Have place to go, but still waiting for RSPCA again! 

[/ QUOTE ]  That is excellent news - well done to the BHS!  Let's hope the RSPCA are on their way now.


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

well positive so far...so GREAT!! At least teh welfare officer that's there now....can see how bad they are......damned RSPCA.....like waiting for a bus.....
I'm sooo very proud of you all.....wish I was there too.....Thanks again Andy and Chloe looks like (fingers crossed) there is a slight chance for these guys...


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Indeed it is.... at least some progress is being made though!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know, it really is amazing how an online forum can make a difference! I really hope that these horses can be helped!


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

fab fab news


----------



## miss_bird (3 September 2009)

Well done to everyone who has been envolved in this and well done to the BHS hopefully now they are involved it wil make the RSPCA get off their fat overpaid backsides and do what they should be doing


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

fab on BHS,


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

is there anyone on here who has the time to sort out some bail money for these horses.
Thats all I know so far


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


Indeed it is.... at least some progress is being made though!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know, it really is amazing how an online forum can make a difference! I really hope that these horses can be helped! 

[/ QUOTE ]

... and if not helped at least put out of their misery..... as much as I hate to say it, it is possible that they wont be able to be nursed back to health....


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

Samstar what do you mean?


----------



## Bowen4Horses (3 September 2009)

Wow, the BHS got there quickly... i think i know who'll i'll be changing my RSPCA direct debit donation to...


----------



## spike123 (3 September 2009)

Great to hear that BHS are there and willing to take the horses in.I hope the RSPCA get over there asap and enable the BHS to take the horses.Failing RSPCA don't Trading standards also have the right to seize horses? Would it not be worthwhile the BHS contacting them about this.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Samstar what do you mean? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Yes, as horrible as it sounds, if the chestnut horse in particular can't be helped, at least he can be put of out his misery


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

The BHS are so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	









As Nick said earlier we could set up a donation page on just giving? Like godiva?


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

bail money??? can you elborate on this....not quite understanding


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Does anyone know if the owners have turned up?


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

lexie I think so to but thats still better than being left. If all this has done is made the RSPCA actually get out there this morning rather than tommorrow or sometime after the weekend and be nagged at by other people in the know like the BHS welfare then I think thats excellent.


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The BHS are so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	









As Nick said earlier we could set up a donation page on just giving? Like godiva? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto! I don't have loads of money (I'm not great at saving my pocket money!) but I'm willing to chip in!


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

I agree 110% anything has got to be better than being left to starve to death!


----------



## Llwyncwn (3 September 2009)

Yayyy for the BHS, thank God that the cavalry have arrived  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Bail money?


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Lorry is there ready and waiting 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Journalist has taken pictures and is observing, but seems BHS don't want the press involved...


----------



## saddlesore (3 September 2009)

Fantastic news that things are starting to move along. Really hope the chestnut makes it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Samstar what do you mean by bail money??


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

so IF the RSPCA dont turn up today....esp whilst BHS are there what then?...can't police allow removal of these animals if a welfare office says they need to??? instead of waiting for the unrealiable to arrive in their own time....the horses don't look like they have much of that left.......sadly ;-(((


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Lorry is there ready and waiting 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Journalist has taken pictures and is observing, but seems BHS don't want the press involved... 

[/ QUOTE ]

BHS lorry?


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Lorry is there ready and waiting 
	
	
		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

Yes brilliant!!! Where's the lorry from?


----------



## SirenaXVI (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This pony is 37, has hardly any teeth but looks like this...







That old chestnut pony is neglected and starved, end of. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly, yes, I agree this horse is old and may have no teeth, BUT there are ways you can get feed/fibre down them - no excuse for the owner to let this happen nor is there any excuse to let his feet get in the condition they are in.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Great News 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I guess they don't want the press involved due to legal reasons, it can affect the prosecution can't it??


----------



## Brontie (3 September 2009)

Can some one start up a Just Giving page, so we can donate to the relevant charity thats taking them in? 

Nick


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Got another email from BHS!

Thank you for keeping me updated. Things are moving very quickly now and plans are being put in place  we will get them sorted dont worry. Not quite what I had planned for today but Im thrilled we are able to do something to help these poor animals. Please excuse the rushed email  obviously my priority at the moment is getting these horses helped so not got much time for emailing!


----------



## spike123 (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
so IF the RSPCA dont turn up today....esp whilst BHS are there what then?...can't police allow removal of these animals if a welfare office says they need to??? instead of waiting for the unrealiable to arrive in their own time....the horses don't look like they have much of that left.......sadly ;-((( 

[/ QUOTE ]
As I said earlier trading standards can enable removal of horses.They are the only legal body apart from the RSPCA who can do so.


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Lorry is there ready and waiting 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

excellent news, does this mean theyre planning on removing all the horses?? if so lets hope they dont wait too long

also samstar...bail money???


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

I makes me laugh how the BHS can act so quickly and efficiently yet the RSPCA are still nowhere to be seen.....


----------



## ester (3 September 2009)

I would assume the BHS know that and will act if no sign of RSPCA today


----------



## spike123 (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I would assume the BHS know that and will act if no sign of RSPCA today 

[/ QUOTE ]
Lets hope so.The sooner these horses can get the help they need the better.


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

I'm only saying whats being txted to me so sorry I don't understand bail money either but slinky did say to start at 1p if that helps


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

disgusting the RSPCA still havent had the courage to show up, even when another (fantastic) organisation is ready and waiting to act!!!

and ditto just giving page is a FAB idea


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Got another email from BHS!

Thank you for keeping me updated. Things are moving very quickly now and plans are being put in place  we will get them sorted dont worry. Not quite what I had planned for today but Im thrilled we are able to do something to help these poor animals. Please excuse the rushed email  obviously my priority at the moment is getting these horses helped so not got much time for emailing! 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is FANTASTIC NEWS......i'm in tears reading that to know that they will be tucked up warm and dry in a safe environment starting treatment.....WELL DONE BHS for your quick action...whose lorry is there waiting???

I'm getting all excited by this news............oh please please load them and take them......


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

They are definintely wanting to take the chestnut and palomino i think, not sure about the rest that are relatively healthy.

Oh i love HHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	





"Someone off the forums OH has brought the lorry down! Tavallaras dad. And isn't leaving without them"


----------



## Weezy (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who said to walk away?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Weezy several million posts back...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you are going to quote people then please put the quote into context.  

For those that cannot be arsed to scroll back and back (I wouldn't!) I actually said that IF the authorities refused to act then the only option would be to walk away unless you wanted to become a criminal.


----------



## dingle12 (3 September 2009)

the bail out moey will be to the BHS for getting these horses out.


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm only saying whats being txted to me so sorry I don't understand bail money either but slinky did say to start at 1p if that helps 

[/ QUOTE ]

So if I can assume....that whoever wants someone to buy them....just for legal reasons??


----------



## Chico Mio (3 September 2009)

Blimey!  It's just taken me an hour to read this thread!  Well done to everyone,  especially Andy and Chloe for bringing it to public attention.  Good to know that those two poor horses should be getting out of there today.


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Weezy - yes but the authorities have gotten involved now, so no worries


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
How can anyone suggest walking away? Both horses are in appalling condition...the chestnut is on deaths door............ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who said to walk away?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Weezy several million posts back...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you are going to quote people then please put the quote into context.  

For those that cannot be arsed to scroll back and back (I wouldn't!) I actually said that IF the authorities refused to act then the only option would be to walk away unless you wanted to become a criminal. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry it was out of context... but its perhaps not as black and white as that.....


----------



## Bambino (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
im sappost to be spring cleaning house but all i can do is keep refreshing post 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 didnt sleep well last night felt i should be doing more 

[/ QUOTE ]


Me too I should be packing as moving house but as yet have got nothing done today. 
Can honestly say I am truely moved by the way everyone has pulled together to get help for these horses and am proud to be a member of HHO!


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

ANY more news?????? i can't stand not knowing.....artghhhh


----------



## skeptik (3 September 2009)

The RSPCA being the ROYAL society, also think they are the law. Just because they wear a uniform and hold ranks similar to the police, doesn't give them any more power than any other established animal welfare organisation although some of their personnel may think otherwise.

I sincerely hope this particular case has a good outcome, well done to the BHS for showing some initiative, and I hope this attracts sufficient media attention in order that the 'Bunny-Huggers' will reconsider which animal welfare charity they donate to in future.


----------



## weevil (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can some one start up a Just Giving page, so we can donate to the relevant charity thats taking them in? 

Nick 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Why not just wait till you find out which charity it is and donate directly to them?


----------



## Booboos (3 September 2009)

Just saw this post. The horses look to be in a horrific condition, well done everyone who is trying to do something about it, I hope they get rescued today.


----------



## lozxox (3 September 2009)

After leaving the forum, I have come back after being forced too by Brontie. I am amazed at how a forum can pull together to create such an outstanding outcome! Well done everyone! x


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

I think that the bail money comment may have been a joke about the HHO members needing to be bailed out if they get arrested?!
I may be wrong so stand by to be corrected!


----------



## vetsbestfriend (3 September 2009)

Really pleased that they will be out of there today.  Really broke my heart walking away from them this morning and leaving them there but at least I knew that they didn't have to wait long for the main group to arrive.

Well done everyone.  

And Andy and Chloe - was lovely to meet you 2 wonderful people.


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

UPDATE now is,   waiting for the vet so they can be removed and hopefully taken to a safe place


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

brilliant news! so happy now!!!! I'm in tears god I'm so hormonal!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
UPDATE now is,   waiting for the vet so they can be removed and hopefully taken to bransby. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Bowen4Horses (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
bail money??? can you elborate on this....not quite understanding 

[/ QUOTE ]

um... i didn't mention bail money? did i?


----------



## TS_ (3 September 2009)

Brilliant news, it just shows what can happen when people all pull together!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

Is it oakham vets coming out to them?


----------



## MrsElle (3 September 2009)

I'm in tears now too!  Such good news, although I still fear for the chestnut


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
UPDATE now is,   waiting for the vet so they can be removed and hopefully taken to bransby. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]







I cant believe all this has happend in less than 24 hours!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Woop woop  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I will keep my fingers crossed for the chestnut!


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

GREATEST NEWS.....thanks for the updates......again well done to those involved with this......sure these horses would be thankful to you all.......i'm chuffed to bits that something is NOW been done.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

HHo the new welfare for reporting neglected equines! can some one there ask that BHS inspector joins HHO and keeps us posted on there recovery?


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Another e-mail fro BHS:

Im going to the site myself now so well see what happens!


----------



## samstar (3 September 2009)

OOOOps can everyone delete the place they are going, sorry guys


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

So where are the horses going to be taken?


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

yeah best to delete it incase owners come on here!


----------



## Mithras (3 September 2009)

Have been watching this with concern for the ponies.  Sometimes the only way to get things moving is publicity and press.  A lot of things can affect a prosecution by giving the defence an "angle" to use, doesn't mean it will be successfully used in a defence.  You have to question though whether jeaopardising a successful prosecution resulting in a paltry fine and a toothless ban on keeping horses is worth risking these ponies further.

After all, it sounds as if the RSPCA was involved a month ago, felt unable to act (despite the new legislation which is meant to give them more powers in such cases) and failed to adequately monitor.  Some bodies are too bogged down in procedures, admin and targets.  If the ponies are like that at the end of summer then continued monitoring is clearly unsuitable.  They purportedly have hardly any fat to keep them warm, are wearing no rugs, have rain scald and cannot chew food.  Any member of a civilised society would be dissatissfied with nothing being done to help them.


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OOOOps can everyone delete the place they are going, sorry guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ooh, want me to take it off facebook comments?
It's been mentioned in a fair few posts further back though has it no? that the edit time has probably ran out on


----------



## debsflo (3 September 2009)

OH GOD I WISH I WAS THERE.pray they will survive this ,if not can have some peace at last.i too feel so proud of people who care,and come together in support


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

shame its taken all this though just to get 2 poor horses sorted! why is life like this??? i suppose we will never know


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Maybe Admin need to delete this whole thread just in case it jeopardizes the horses/rescuers , we could start a new one for updates?


----------



## Pixxie (3 September 2009)

thank god!!

i cant believe the forum has managed to achieve this in under 24hours. well done to everyone involved and all those HHO vibes we were keeping safe for them have obviously worked wonders

so well done to Andy and Chloe, all members of HHO involved and thankyou to the BHS for getting the ball rolling


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Maybe Admin need to delete this whole thread just in case it jeopardizes the horses/rescuers , we could start a new one for updates? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm maybe that's a good idea


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

yes i think that sounds like a good idea to me - just to enable the safe being of these horses......GO FOR IT!!!

Class new posts perhaps as Neglect UPDATES........??


----------



## FFF (3 September 2009)

Fantastic news now!


----------



## joeanne (3 September 2009)

Well done guys!!!!
Big pats on the back all round!


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Yeah I agree with kezz


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

want to thank everyone from Andy and Chloe to everyone there and everyone checking in this morning that like me cannot be there but is there is spirit! im so proud of u all!

shows we can all leave differences aside and work together to see that these horses will be safe and give care they need and deserve!


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

ADMIN can we have this post deleted please incase information is taken by owners

BER has asked noone knows where there going and INFORMATION TO BE REMOVED if there is a admin looking now please please delete this post


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

yep come on admin.........


----------



## dingle12 (3 September 2009)

they are onto it.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

I have started a new thread


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

Suggest we now start a new thread whilst admin sorts this one out.  
At least then it will not drag peoples eyes to the latest post commented upon on the front pages of the forum.


----------



## dingle12 (3 September 2009)

Can people please be careful what is said in the new thread


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

i guess all we need to know for now...is that they to be taken away........and looked after if they can be??

I AGREE to delete post just INCASE


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

they look like a french rescue...


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Don't mention French!
I shall be forced to report you!


----------



## nikki_07766 (3 September 2009)

[****] [****] bollocks!!!


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[****] [****] bollocks!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

lol i have a underrug bib in willing to give away free is that advertising???


----------



## mtj (3 September 2009)

absolutely agree.

Franch rescue, what can i say.

what type of person woul;d want to be involved with that.

do you reckon they make money importinbg franch horses?

is it a conspiracy?  dis franch rescue kill Lady Diana - she did die in Paris after all.

is this enought to remove the thread or would you like me to continue?


----------



## Rana (3 September 2009)

M_G - are you sure you don't mean a Franch rescue?


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

Thats it!!  I am franch and i take exception. i'm calling my lawyers and sueing the bloody lot of you.  Including HHO for allowing this post to be continued....


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

lmao


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

For sale rubbish saddle that will fit nothing but a FRENCH RESCUE if you dont buy it you are obviously a [****] 

I only want £3000000 for it


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

hovis do u eat snails and frogs legs all day then


----------



## TS_ (3 September 2009)

I've just set up a brand new livery yard with a 20 acres and I'm looking for lots of liveries. £150pm for full livery. Anyone interested? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Poor franch rescue ponies.


----------



## nikki_07766 (3 September 2009)

stupid poxy swear filter!

also for sale, 

3 horse, horsebox with living. 7.5 ton. a years plating and 6 months Tax.

P.m for details!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

No english horses served with cranberry sauce


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

do u accept OH to live in stables as well? oh and kids


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats it!!  I am franch and i take exception. i'm calling my lawyers and sueing the bloody lot of you.  Including HHO for allowing this post to be continued.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Franch do you need rescuing or shall I pop you on the baaad lorry.... Tell me franchie lover if your horse is at a fat farm why aint it fat PMSL 

loving this


----------



## tickety_boo (3 September 2009)

Admin are being a bit slow.


----------



## Scribbles (3 September 2009)

Surely admin would just remove the daft posts....


.... If asked rationally, I'm sure they will remove personal details from posts. Whilst this thread has done good, som emembers are acting like hysterical banshees...headless chickens... etc.


----------



## LadyRascasse (3 September 2009)

i've got 2 poor franch tb's looking for new homes for an adoption fee of £500000000 anyone interested???


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Surely admin would just remove the daft posts....


.... If asked rationally, I'm sure they will remove personal details from posts. Whilst this thread has done good, som emembers are acting like hysterical banshees...headless chickens... etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 September 2009)

who is you calling fat BIATCH?!


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

You can try but it would appear admin have already told one member if its within T&amp;C it wont be deleted


----------



## TS_ (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
do u accept OH to live in stables as well? oh and kids 

[/ QUOTE ]

Of course, I won't feed them though so they may end up looking like franch rescues. Hope that's ok


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

I have a £1000000 saddle for sale. Please pm me


----------



## lexiedhb (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Surely admin would just remove the daft posts....


.... If asked rationally, I'm sure they will remove personal details from posts. Whilst this thread has done good, som emembers are acting like hysterical banshees...headless chickens... etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO......... admin have been asked rationally...... hopefully your comment will be deemed as "abuse" and will speed up the closing!!


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

You stinky frog eater..... Free kermit


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

Admin wont delete it.

f*ck f*ck f*ck


----------



## HHO admin (3 September 2009)

www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/288707.html


----------



## mtj (3 September 2009)

OK, 

probably get me banned but:

who is going to run the FRANch stand at Burghley.

I reckon should be handing out franch leaflets next to HH stand.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

lol kermit!

underrug bib for free PM me for details


----------



## LankyDoodle (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Surely admin would just remove the daft posts....


.... If asked rationally, I'm sure they will remove personal details from posts. Whilst this thread has done good, som emembers are acting like hysterical banshees...headless chickens... etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Didn't want to be the one to say it. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The majority, however, have done a brill job and it's wonderful what's happening for these horses.


----------



## michelleice (3 September 2009)

watch me get banned


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

Oooohhh we made the news


----------



## Tankey (3 September 2009)

Does it really matter that people know where the horses are and where they are going??
Everyone knew all about the greys and Amersham......

But in case I have missed the obvious, dont buy from Franch, rescue english.
the Franch horses dont go to Italy, they go to the abbatoire just around the corner......most of the franch sites are dealers....simples...


----------



## LankyDoodle (3 September 2009)

Which news? Local news I guess?


----------



## B_2_B (3 September 2009)

Ooh so WHW were aware too?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mosh said earlier BHS didn't want WHW involved 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Well done for reporting on the story H&amp;H!


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

A few posts up, Admin posted it


----------



## TS_ (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Which news? Local news I guess? 

[/ QUOTE ]

H&amp;H - see link above.

I think that's what's meant anyway.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Which news? Local news I guess? 

[/ QUOTE ]

oopps, no sorry H&amp;H News, Its a start anyway!


----------



## M_G (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Does it really matter that people know where the horses are and where they are going??
Everyone knew all about the greys and Amersham......

But in case I have missed the obvious, dont buy from Franch, rescue english.
the Franch horses dont go to Italy, they go to the abbatoire just around the corner......most of the franch sites are dealers....simples... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree whole heartedly look at the poor horses here for a small re-homing fee you can have a fully assessed horse that is free from disease and vaccinated form a UK centre. Rather that than line dodgy dealers pockets any day


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 September 2009)

Erm well Admin posted this thread into the report, but are the phone numbers/loaction details still on here?


----------



## Chestnutmare (3 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/288707.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

I AM STUNNED AT THE REPORT.......WHAT THE HELL DO YOU NEED A VET TO SAY 'YES IT'S BAD'.....ANYONE CAN TELL YOU THAT....VET MUST BE A D@~K.....sorry getting really wound up now.........what the hell is going on????? I would ask for another vet to attend....surely that can be done??
I'd get 2nd opinion should I not agree with 1st vet...i have done in past......

I'M STUNNED TRUELY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiarella (3 September 2009)

franchhh


----------



## Scribbles (3 September 2009)

That was in reference to removing an entire thread, not editing personal details in individual posts.

Panicpanicpanic


----------

